# Up the arse! Arsenal 2012-13



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

We start this thread in the traditional fashion of watching a striker on his way out of the club: this year's departee is robin van persie http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18712651


----------



## Corax (Jul 4, 2012)

Indeed.  Let's start as we mean to go on.

*Robin van Persie will not sign new Arsenal deal*


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a feeling he'll be a great disappointment this season anyway...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> Indeed. Let's start as we mean to go on.
> 
> *Robin van Persie will not sign new Arsenal deal*


when rvp said that views of moving the club forward differed, i wonder if that meant wenger's got a couple of signings in mind and rvp might not loom as large in his plans as rvp wanted.

anyway, let's face it: arsenal haven't been all that successful with him, let's see how we get on without him.


----------



## Corax (Jul 4, 2012)

Piers Morgan's twitter breakdown is proving fairly amusing.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> when rvp said that views of moving the club forward differed, i wonder if that meant wenger's got a couple of signings in mind and rvp might not loom as large in his plans as rvp wanted.


That strikes me as unlikely.

After all, he's unlikely to be the main man at Citeh.


----------



## Corax (Jul 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> when rvp said that views of moving the club forward differed, i wonder if that meant wenger's got a couple of signings in mind and rvp might not loom as large in his plans as rvp wanted.
> 
> anyway, let's face it: arsenal haven't been all that successful with him, let's see how we get on without him.


With such ridiculously optimistic delusions as that, I'm wondering if you're not one of us in disguise.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2012)

should have sold him before the Euros


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 4, 2012)

As one leaves, another joins.  Lukas Podolski has just signed as a striker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> Piers Morgan's twitter breakdown is proving fairly amusing.


any sort of breakdown piers morgan has is fairly amusing, all the more so when it's in public.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 4, 2012)

if you spend the money on a proper, experienced, defensive midfielder, get rid of Song (no-one to do his silly through ball to now, heh), then you might be alright.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah, but there's always Bendtner.    yay.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 4, 2012)

Bit disappointed in RvP, after we stood by him over the rape charges and his many years of injury strewn seasons, thought some loyalty might be forthcoming. Still seems like he might see his contract out, which is ok (I suppose) but I'd rather get cash now.

This Giroud looks like he's the payer Bendy should have been and we know Podolski's a proven international, so were in better shape without RvP than we were without Fab last year.

Anyhow, whatever (they come and they go).

Looking forward to Nigeria v Arsenal....Should be mental


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

Letter from Usmanov & Moshir to the board over (mostly) the RvP issue. From the BBC.

Dear Sirs,
In recent weeks a couple of separate actions have occurred, which have caused us, as a near 30% shareholder in the Club, to have serious concerns about the approach of the Board and the management team:
• Firstly, there were some very deliberate and public comments by Ivan Gazidis which were intended to leave the Club's supporters with an impression that Red & White is in some bitter stand-off with the Board over its desire for a Board seat and that our involvement on the Club's Board might cause conflict and "destabilize" the Club; and
• Secondly, OJSC MegaFon (Russia) received a cold call letter from Mr Gazidis requesting a meeting to discuss a possible international partnership deal including shirt sponsorship. MegaFon is one of the three largest mobile phone companies in Russia and also happens to be over 50% owned by Alisher Usmanov. Is this really the level of professionalism that is being applied to securing long-term commercial contracts?
Let us not forget that we have invested circa £200 million of cash in the equity of the Club. We are part of this Club and naturally want the best for it, but our investment is less important than the fact that we are loyal supporters and will never do anything that would destabilize or "create conflict" at the Club.
We do however believe that you, the Board, and the executive management team should focus your energies on the most efficient operation of the Club and desist from seeking to create a false enemy in Red & White. In our view it is clear that you are trying to distract attention from the more fundamental issues facing the Club, and which indeed many of the supporters discuss through social media sites and other forums on a regular basis. These are the financial model, the lack of investment and the Club's future strategic direction.
However, before addressing these points, it is important to deal with the issues surrounding a Board seat for Red & White once and for all. As you all know well, Mr Usmanov has never sought for himself a Board seat at the Club. Indeed Mr Usmanov does not hold any board seat in any of the companies where he is an investor. Since the purchase of our first share in the Club, we have not only steadfastly adhered to a policy of non-interference in the running of the Club, but have consistently supported the management and given no reason whatsoever to be accused of subversion or sabotage. The history of our voting in support of the Board at the annual general meetings is proof of this.
Indeed, in any conversation about conflict, it is clear from a look at the history of the Club in recent years that the Board has achieved conflict without the help of any outside parties, notably the acrimonious departures of David Dein, Keith Edelman, Lady Nina Bracewell-Smith and Richard Carr, who then reappeared on the Football Club Board. You also instituted a lock-down agreement originally to prevent Mr Kroenke from gaining control and then, later, to exclude our involvement even though there were no grounds or need to do so.
The real conflict seems to be between the supporters' expectations and your vision for the Club and at the heart of this is the policy of so-called self-financing. The self-financing model was created to suit the major shareholders at the time, all of whom subsequently sold their shares.
The previous decision by the Board to fund the building of the Emirates Stadium with long-term debt was, we believe, certainly not about self-financing. If it had been, it would have been funded through a mixture of debt and non-dividend equity. Instead it allowed, in our view, the major shareholders of the time, who happened to all be Board directors, to load the Club with a liability, to benefit from increased future revenue streams and consequent increase in the value of their holdings, whilst avoiding dilution of their equity. The Board of the time then appeared to pursue a policy of increasing ticket prices and squeezing the fans to cover the short term cost increases which allowed them to bridge until all of these shareholders and Board directors sold 100% of their holdings and cashed out at vast profits.
This policy does not seem to have changed. We have sought and been refused any meetings with Mr Kroenke despite the fact that we own almost 30% of the Club or to put another way almost 1 in every 3 seats in the stadium. It is clear that our stated policy for the major shareholders, namely Mr Kroenke and ourselves, to inject non-dividend paying equity into the Club by way of a rights issue to reduce the debt and invest in the future is of no interest to the Board. Mr Kroenke was sold a vision by the Board at the time that the Club could be successful without further investment, so he is pursuing a similar policy which is to run the Club without any investment and to avoid any dilution of his equity, a good part of which was funded by a loan from Deutsche Bank AG to KSE, UK, Inc. at the time of the mandatory offer. The status of that loan and whether it is still outstanding has not been clarified by Mr Kroenke.
As a consequence of this policy, which is dressed up as prudent financial planning, it is down to our manager, and not the shareholders, to have to deal with the Club's tight finances, carry the burden of repaying the stadium debt by selling his best players and having to continue to find cheaper replacements. All of that, naturally, comes at the expense of performance on the pitch.
This policy is leading to the loss of our best players, often to our main competitors, and even causes the players themselves to question their future at the Club and the Club's ambitions. The situation with our captain and outstanding performer from last season Robin van Persie sums this up. Yet again we are faced with losing our true marquee player at the Club because we cannot assure him of the future direction and give confidence that we can win trophies. Where are the safeguards to ensure that this doesn't happen again and again in the future? As a top Club we should, at the very least, match if not beat the offers that other clubs make to try and lure our very best players away, and also provide a more compelling vision of the future. You can try and put a good face on a bad game for as long as you want, pontificating about the merits of this model, but it will not hide the obvious fact that it just does not allow our great manager to fully realize his managerial talent and deliver success for the fans who are paying the highest prices in the land. It appears that a place in the Champions League will be the pinnacle of our ambition again next season. Unfortunately, in the future we may see this ambition lowered further. It doesn't help to turn a blind eye to the reality of the situation and keep thinking of ourselves as being in the same league as Real Madrid, Chelsea, Manchester City and Barcelona. To have a fighting chance of success, which means winning trophies, we need to match them in every aspect, including, if not first and foremost, financial.
So what is Red & White's vision for the Club? It is simple. A debt free Club, with a big enough war chest to buy top talent players who can hit the ground running and who can complement the Club's long tradition of developing young players and homegrown talent. Together they can help the Club win the most prestigious trophies - because it is the trophies which are the crowning achievement for everybody at the Club. The trophies are also key to the commercial success of the Club - they increase the value of the players, the value of the brand, attract the best sponsors and maximize the value of our commercial contracts which should in turn mean that the Club does not have to squeeze any more income from hard pressed fans. We also believe in the transparency that a stock market listing brings so are committed to the Club remaining listed on the stock exchange and to greater fan involvement both through share ownership and also Board representation for the fans.
Today we wish the majority shareholder Mr Kroenke every success in running the Club, even though we have deep reservations about the viability of the policies being pursued by his management team and sanctioned by the Board.
Finally and reflecting our long-term commitment to the Club, we will continue to purchase more shares in the Club from anyone who wants to sell them to us. Also in order to formalize our long-term involvement with the Club and put an end to any speculation over our position, we, as the co-owners of Red &White, will proudly retain our holding in the Club as a long-term investment for ourselves and our family members to benefit for generations to come. We want the absolute best for the Club and will do what is necessary to ensure the success of the Club that we all love.
Yours sincerely,
Alisher Usmanov
Farhad Moshir


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 5, 2012)

Hmm...

Not really sure about the squabbles going on but they have a very valid point regarding the financial model and selling of top players. But then again any fool can see what's happening there, as many have pointed out over the last three or four years.

The last paragraph makes me retch a bit though. The club that they "love"? Bit dubious about that tbh.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont mind the "love" bit, I mean we all Love Arsenal...yeah? And I want our owners to be fans (too much to ask for?).

I would like to know where RvP and the Board differed in their respective approaches to the future of Arsenal. I have my suspicions but dont have time now to go into them (posting on work time).....


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 5, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I dont mind the "love" bit, I mean we all Love Arsenal...yeah? And I want our owners to be fans (too much to ask for?).
> 
> I would like to know where RvP and the Board differed in their respective approaches to the future of Arsenal. I have my suspicions but dont have time now to go into them (posting on work time).....


 
Yeah, but I've been (as have most of us) a fan for as long as I can remember 

Please do, who's time do you think I'm on right now?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 5, 2012)

Bendner had an excellent Euro's, bring him back!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah, but I've been (as have most of us) a fan for as long as I can remember
> 
> Please do, who's time do you think I'm on right now?


Sorry not quite the rebel you are...

This "difference" between RvP and the Board I heard expanded on by John Cross, (Journo, Gunner) on Radio this morning. RvP thinks that Arsenal need's to pay the going rate for the likes of Hazard (et al) to compete and the Board are holding out for the FFP to kick in, to level the field in which Arsenal will have a more even competition (financially).

I think Usmanov makes some good points here. Members of the board have made huge money out of Arsenal shares and Arsenal has stagnated in that period.

Ambition has to be for the title and not European competition, if Usmanov is right and they are content with the latter, then I would be pissed off.

Shaping out to being a fascinating season on all fronts nonetheless.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 5, 2012)

Lets sell the one season wonder , and move on. As someone famous whos name I cant remember once said " loyalty???...if ya want it, get a fucking dog".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> yeah, but there's always Bendtner. yay.


he's not got too bad a record of scoring: it's the fact he should have twice as many that's irritating.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 5, 2012)

Corax said:


> Piers Morgan's twitter breakdown is proving fairly amusing.


 Surely our worst celeb 'supporter' now that Bin Laden's with his  numerous virgins


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Surely our worst celeb 'supporter' now that Bin Laden's with his numerous virgins


our worst celeb supporter is prince harry i think.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Sorry not quite the rebel you are...
> 
> This "difference" between RvP and the Board I heard expanded on by John Cross, (Journo, Gunner) on Radio this morning. RvP thinks that Arsenal need's to pay the going rate for the likes of Hazard (et al) to compete and the Board are holding out for the FFP to kick in, to level the field in which Arsenal will have a more even competition (financially).
> 
> ...


 
And RVP is right.The reason the board want European football so much though must be because of the financial benefit it brings. What would we earn from winning the domestic title out of curiosity?

I do wonder why we have gotten Podolski and Giroud on the "cheap" seeing as they seem to be great players on paper. Makes me feel a bit dubious about it all.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I do wonder why we have gotten Podolski and Giroud on the "cheap" seeing as they seem to be great players on paper. Makes me feel a bit dubious about it all.


 
Giroud had a relatively low buy-out clause in his contract and apparently turned down Chelsea. Podolski just hasn't been that great for a while.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Giroud had a relatively low buy-out clause in his contract and apparently turned down Chelsea. Podolski just hasn't been that great for a while.


 
Good news and bad news all in one sentence


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 6, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Giroud had a relatively low buy-out clause in his contract and apparently turned down Chelsea. Podolski just hasn't been that great for a while.


Podolski's domestic form is not bad, although suffered a bit in the latter stages of the season in Germany but the team as a whole were pants and he was one of the few shinning lights in it, Dont forget Pires was a washout before he came to us (not that I'm saying Pod' is). If Podolski can get 15+ goals for us then that's what we need. I expect Giroud to hit the ground running, built for the English game, tall and strong with imagination and not scared to take chances.

That Usmanov letter's causing quite a stir in the Arsenal forums I've been on last night. They pointed out a few things which I had missed. Amongst them was the financing of Kronkes loan to buy the last batch of Arsenal shares. It might be that he's doing a Glazer on us, some are certainly accusing him of that.

If true, then I think this is outrageous and the man needs to go, two reasons not to own a club are 1. for ego reasons and 2. as a cash cow. Both have the potential to ruin the club in question. Also what the hell is Gazides doing sending "cold" letters to a Russian mobile phone company for sponsership deals when it's majority shareholder is Usmanov  Sounds a bit micky mouse (like)


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> If true, then I think this is outrageous and the man needs to go, two reasons not to own a club are 1. for ego reasons and 2. as a cash cow. Both have the potential to ruin the club in question. Also what the hell is Gazides doing sending "cold" letters to a Russian mobile phone company for sponsership deals when it's majority shareholder is Usmanov  Sounds a bit micky mouse (like)


 
Wasn't Gaz the man something to do with Major League Soccer over in the states? Kind of explains it if so


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Wasn't Gaz the man something to do with Major League Soccer over in the states? Kind of explains it if so


Yeah, got him straight from there (as you say). Nothing against him, but he's not a patch on Dean.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 6, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah, got him straight from there (as you say). Nothing against him, but he's not a patch on Dean.


Or Dein either


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2012)

I guess my Van The Man shirt is now redundant?


----------



## Dandred (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## iROBOT (Jul 7, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Or Dein either


I suppose that makes me a "football illiterate" !! lol

Heard Dein's going to Liverpool, travesty!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 9, 2012)

I might bump my Wenger Out thread from a year ago...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I might bump my Wenger Out thread from a year ago...


 
I think that should be "Board out".


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 12, 2012)

New away kit.....er interesting


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my word.

I love purple and black as a colour combo (yeah I know, repressed goth) - but _that_ is fucking awful!


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing will ever top  this atrocity, yuck.


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Nothing will ever top this atrocity, yuck.


Legendary strip.  The only better one was that LSD nightmare that Seaman wore one year.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that strip would look better if the black and purple stripes were the other way around.


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2012)

Could be worse...


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 12, 2012)

Hull City early '90s


----------



## Dandred (Jul 14, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> New away kit.....er interesting


 
Pink....


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/44126/arsenal-back-in-training-picture-special
I notice Bentner and Arshavin are back at the club training and RvP as well


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Nothing will ever top this atrocity, yuck.


 
I can report that particular shirt didn't hold up to being pissed on too well. One Friday night footy training session in the early 80s (I think) for (Muswell Hill) Broadway Youth, saw an argument between u-10s team-mates Mark 'Eggy' Smith and Martin Jansen end with Eggy battering Martin and finish the beating by holding him down and pissing on him. Even after Mrs Jansen had washed the top twice poor Martin was still seen the following Friday night with a fuzzy stain down from the bottom of the V neck down through the 'V' of JVC and down to the bottom of the shirt


----------



## Daniel (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, team mates that piss on each other


----------



## Daniel (Jul 26, 2012)

Cazorla in?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...urn-not-expected-until-october-reveals-wenger
Who else thinks when October comes round the club will say he won't be ready until the new year? Getting worried about the lad.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2012)

Shame really, progress been put back by so much.

Hope he heals up and has a good career.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 31, 2012)

It’s better not to take too many risks with Jack, he’s got plenty of years ahead of him in football and with us. 

Really liked the look of Thomas Eisfeld in the Asia tour, very tasty player. Would like to see more of him next season maybe as a Jack W' understudy while he's injured?

The internet’s saying Cazorla will sign this week. This would be incredible, arguably the best Spanish midfielder not playing for Barca or RM, it would be a real coup if we can pull this off.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 2, 2012)

Cazorla AND Sahin maybe on the way 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19086404


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Cazorla AND Sahin maybe on the way
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19086404


Truly exciting news, Sahin is quality, proper quality....

Everything crossed and praying to Allah now.......


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovely, now just gota get RvP the fuck out sharpish.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2012)

Think I might try get tickets for Sunderland game, wana get the new shirt as well as I rather like it, just don't know who to get on the back.

Would of got Bendtner for the bants (also, he is my guilty pleasure, one of my favourite players) but not 100% his gona be around for long!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Lovely, now just gota get RvP the fuck out sharpish.


 
I wouldn't be surprised if he decides to stay (afterall)...Time will tell.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Think I might try get tickets for Sunderland game, wana get the new shirt as well as I rather like it, just don't know who to get on the back.
> 
> Would of got Bendtner for the bants (also, he is my guilty pleasure, one of my favourite players) but not 100% his gona be around for long!


Bendy's not a good idea..But go for it! 

Are the tickets on sale? Fancy that one myself, and like you I've grown to actually quite like the new shirt...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Truly exciting news, Sahin is quality, proper quality....
> 
> Everything crossed and praying to Allah now.......


They would be (surprisingly) eye-wateringly good signings. You'll still be screwed if you can't keep Koscielny and Vermaelen fit though...


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> They would be (surprisingly) eye-wateringly good signings.


Innit

....gets down on my knees to plead with Thor....


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2012)

Would look quite tasty next season wouldn't it


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 2, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Innit
> 
> ....gets down on my knees to plead with Thor....


 Pucker up, buttercup


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Bendy's not a good idea..But go for it!
> 
> Are the tickets on sale? Fancy that one myself, and like you I've grown to actually quite like the new shirt...


 
On sale for silver at the moment, and go on sale for red next monday at 10am.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he decides to stay (afterall)...Time will tell.


Might come to the conclusion that there aren't many clubs who are willing to pay 20 million + for an injury plagued player with just a year left on his contract,more than happy to forgive and forget if he signs a new contract.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2012)

not sure how you'd line up though? Maybe midfield 3 of Arteta-Cazorla-Sahin, front 3 of Podolski-Giroud-Ox?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2012)

Sure I read somewhere of moving to a 4-4-2 formation, but then again I've loads of crap this summer.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19086404
Looks like a done deal


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 7, 2012)

Official!! 


*Arsenal sign Spain midfielder Santi Cazorla*

*http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-sign-spain-midfielder-santi-cazorla*


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 7, 2012)

Got to say we seemed to have done things properly this summer for the first time in ages.

Now lets sort out RVP one way or the other and crack on with the season.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 7, 2012)

Hell of a contrast to this time last year isn't it? Looking forward to the start of the season,great that we don't have to play any CL qualifiers either.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 7, 2012)

Even with the RvP things dangling before us, Im in a much more stable mood than last year. At least lessons have been learnt, and more importantly acted upon. Now please sign Sahin, and we're all happy.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19186547
Looks like its hardball time,fucking gutted if he joined either Manc club,old red nose trying to get him on the cheap,ob does'nt want to pay 20 million for a player with only 1 year left on his contract,fuck knows how this will play out.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 9, 2012)

dunno why Arsenal are so Arsey about selling RVP to us, we were fine when we let Silvestre go the other way


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 9, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> dunno why Arsenal are so Arsey about selling RVP to us, we were fine when we let Silvestre go the other way


Chamakh's available if you're interested in buying an Arsenal striker,bung us a dozen brand new footballs and he's yours.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought you were lucky to get 25mil for Nasri with a year left on his contract last year, can't see anyone paying much more than 10 for him. Can he buy out the remaining 6 months of his contract, was that a rule I seem to remember or did I imagine it?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 10, 2012)

What a hypocrite SAF is.. Paying 30 million for a 18 year old Rooney and bulking at PSG paying 45mill for a 19 year old (Moura) that he was after.

Yes Alex, the world had gone mad and you started it rolling this way. Fucking cunt.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 10, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> What a hypocrite SAF is.. Paying 30 million for a 18 year old Rooney and bulking at PSG paying 45mill for a 19 year old (Moura) that he was after.
> 
> Yes Alex, the world had gone mad and you started it rolling this way. Fucking cunt.


Aint that the truth,throwing his toys outa his pram because PSG are only doing what United have done in the past,the words pot and kettle come to mind


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 11, 2012)

It gets worse...It's 45 million Euros and not Sterling as I first thought, making Mouras fee 33million (give or take). Almost the same amount he payed for a year younger Rooney with inflation adjusted.

Why isn't the fucking useless British press picking the cunt up on his horrendous double standards????


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 11, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> It gets worse...It's 45 million Euros and not Sterling as I first thought, making Mouras fee 33million (give or take). Almost the same amount he payed for a year younger Rooney with inflation adjusted.
> 
> Why isn't the fucking useless British press picking the cunt up on his horrendous double standards????


 
Because a football manager displaying double standards is completely par for the course and would make an incredibly dull story?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2012)

Couldn't get tickets for opening game 

I go with my mate, so two red members trying to get tickets together is so hard! Even to get near each other is difficult.

Only a week left to go until it starts though!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 12, 2012)

Apparently in 18 months we stand to make £50m in sponsorship agreements and £20m new tv extra money per season. That will be a fair slice of wedge to play with. Wenger probably wont spend it mind, perhaps it will be the pot for who ever takes over from him?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 12, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Apparently in 18 months we stand to make £50m in sponsorship agreements and £20m new tv extra money per season. That will be a fair slice of wedge to play with. Wenger probably wont spend it mind, perhaps it will be the pot for who ever takes over from him?


 
The tv money won't make a lot of difference. All the teams are getting a big increase so all that will happen is yet more inflation in player wages. The sponsorship money will be more important but again other teams will be increasing their wage bills so a lot of it will just go towards staying in the same position.


----------



## bigbry (Aug 15, 2012)

What no one has mentioned above is that if RVP doesn't move this close season because no one will pay £20m he doesn't have to sign a new contract.  He can still sit and ride the last year of his contract out and leave for nothing.  *Arsenal may have to take offers less than £20m*.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2012)

bigbry said:


> What no one has mentioned above is that if RVP doesn't move this close season because no one will pay £20m he doesn't have to sign a new contract. He can still sit and ride the last year of his contract out and leave for nothing. *Arsenal may have to take offers less than £20m*.


 
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/terms-agreed-for-van-persie-transfer

Arsenal Football Club can confirm that terms have been agreed for the transfer of Robin van Persieto Manchester United.
Van Persie will travel to Manchester on Thursday in order to agree personal terms and complete a medical ahead of the proposed move.
Further updates will feature on Arsenal.com in due course.

“I am a true Gunner. I love this club and that is no secret.”


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 15, 2012)

The board will never let that happen. He's either going to go or is waiting to see who else signs.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 15, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/terms-agreed-for-van-persie-transfer


 
Fucking hell. One of our biggest rivals. Nice one money men 

Still, gives us more cash to splash. I fucking hope so anyway.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 15, 2012)

It's official, on the Arsenal webpage.

Gutted beyond belief, and to Man U! I feel sick.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 15, 2012)

Usimov was right in his open letter. Nasri to Man City last year, title rivals. Fab to Barcelona, champs league rivals. And now our best striker to champs league and title rivals. Fuck my life


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHA

in truth i'm not sure about this, lot of money for an injury prone 29 year old, and think a midfielder would be a better buy, but fuck all that, Van Persie and Rooney, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> It's official, on the Arsenal webpage.
> 
> Gutted beyond belief, and to Man U! I feel sick.


 
First Lee Dixon to ITV and now this..


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 15, 2012)

revol68 said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> in truth i'm not sure about this, lot of money for an injury prone 29 year old, and think a midfielder would be a better buy, but fuck all that, Van Persie and Rooney, FUCK YEAH!


 
exactly this I am a bit wary, don't really think strikers are the issue at UTD though just to fuck off the arsenal fans as it has is worth every penny ;-)


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2012)

Shitcunt


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 15, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> First Lee Dixon to ITV and now this..


I know, the words fucked. 

My favourite Arsenal player too.....  I'm off for a stiff drink (or two)


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think it was about money with Van Persie, more frustration at lack of medals and the fact the club seemed content with what it's done over the past 5 odd years


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I know, the words fucked.
> 
> My favourite Arsenal player too.....  I'm off for a stiff drink (or two)


 
Enjoy the drink, enjoy the memories..

Sure there's good news round the corner. Players coming in..

Or some sort of schadenfreude that we've sold Torres mk 2 or RVP gets injured between signing and Saturday..


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2012)

Let's hope he peaked last season,24 million quid is a pretty good deal but ffs do the board want to turn us into a feeder club for other teams? Becoming a fucking joke,could anyone imagine United or Citeh selling their best player to us,never in a million years


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2012)

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Piers Morgan* ‏@*piersmorgan*
No pressure @*Persie_Official* - but if you leave #*Arsenal* then I'm going to throw myself off Santa Monica pier in lead weights.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all bad then


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
if he did that I think I'd have to start supporting Arsenal out of gratitude.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2012)

We have a front line with little Premiership experience, discounting Chamakh and Bendtner,our new boys are going are going to have to settle in pretty quick


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I don't think it was about money with Van Persie, more frustration at lack of medals and the fact the club seemed content with what it's done over the past 5 odd years


It's always struck me as odd that someone should leave arsenal claiming discontent over the lack of medals when they're on the playing staff and therefore have to shoulder part of the responsibility for the club's lack of recent trophies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> We have a front line with little Premiership experience, discounting Chamakh and Bendtner,our new boys are going are going to have to settle in pretty quick


I quite like bendtner, he does get quite a few goals. But we can't start worse than. last season!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> It's always struck me as odd that someone should leave arsenal claiming discontent over the lack of medals when they're on the playing staff and therefore have to shoulder part of the responsibility for the club's lack of recent trophies.


 
I don't think Van Persie can be held accountable for that, more the fact he's seen the best players he developed alongside sold off one by one.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 15, 2012)

And his outa here!

Old cunt anyway, sure he'll be having back problems.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2012)

Get off to the shitty start we had last season and things could get very  fucking hairy for Wenger


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I don't think Van Persie can be held accountable for that, more the fact he's seen the best players he developed alongside sold off one by one.


So you don't think the club captain should shoulder any part of the responsibility for the club's results.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

I actually feel bad for Arsenal fans, but really the club has only themselves to blame, they didn't put up enough of a fight to keep key players in the past and Van Persie seems like held on to the last.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> So you don't think the club captain should shoulder any part of the responsibility for the club's results.


 
When you look at what he has contributed in his performances and goals, he has more than shoulder his part of the responsibility.

Do you know anything about football?


----------



## Deareg (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2012)

If ya want loyalty....get a fucking dog !!!!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2012)

Question: How does a simple fella like me get two tickets for any game this season. Not fussed what competition it is. Since I gave up my junior gunners season ticket, I only managed to get tickets through my brothers mate who occasionally had tickets for those posh seats in the West stand. Never seen a game at the Emirates.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 16, 2012)

*Arsenal.com* ‏@*Arsenal*
We will be speaking to Gervinho tomorrow. Tweet us your questions for the Ivorian and we will put a selection to him during the interview

*KeithTheGooner* ‏@*KeithTheGooner*
@*Arsenal* #*AskGervinho* Would you rather have a transparent head with a goldfish swimming inside or a space hopper instead of a bum?


----------



## evildacat (Aug 16, 2012)

We had RVP for one season where he didn't spend half of it injured, he asked for new signings we got some new signings and from recent years hopefully decent ones. He was always going, i just reckon he didn't want the abuse earlier ManUre better keep thier fingers crossed he doesn't return to his default form - injured. Yes we are running below par from ManU/City/Chelski
but how long can these clubs and thier owners be willing to loose money constantly? Surely they will get bored of thier play things sooner rather then later.
We do need Gazidis and Kroenke to sort thier pissing match out becasue this is hurting the club. I hope Wenger stays in charge for at least another decade, still cannot believe people even question him from what he has developed with the club since he came to Arsenal.
Always going to be another Fab and RVP don't really see that many Wengers though.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 16, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Question: How does a simple fella like me get two tickets for any game this season. Not fussed what competition it is. Since I gave up my junior gunners season ticket, I only managed to get tickets through my brothers mate who occasionally had tickets for those posh seats in the West stand. Never seen a game at the Emirates.


 
You either join as a Red member for about £40 and then can book tickets to most games, or you wait for games that no one wants to go to and hope for a general sale. If I'm missing any games this year I'll give you a nod.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2012)

revol68 said:


> When you look at what he has contributed in his performances and goals, he has more than shoulder his part of the responsibility.
> 
> Do you know anything about football?


it's not what i see or what i know, you've said


revol68 said:


> I don't think Van Persie can be held accountable for that, more the fact he's seen the best players he developed alongside sold off one by one.


in other words, that the club captain shouldn't be held accountable for the club's results. which is a fucking perverse position to take, in particular because everyone knows that the captain's role is a bit more than simply turning up, taking part in the toss, shaking a few hands and kicking a ball about.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm glad its all over and we can get on with the season without the will he wont he circus attached to these things.

Thats not to say I'm not livid our captain has joined united - and sadened he'll ultimatley join the cunts list now.

But life goes on... 

Come on you rip roaring gunners!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Question: How does a simple fella like me get two tickets for any game this season. Not fussed what competition it is. Since I gave up my junior gunners season ticket, I only managed to get tickets through my brothers mate who occasionally had tickets for those posh seats in the West stand. Never seen a game at the Emirates.


the only games i'm likely to go to in the foreseeable are the emirates cup ones next summer.


----------



## evildacat (Aug 16, 2012)

I think things look good, Podolski scoring already Cazorla with a excellent reputation and hopefully Giroud will come good, apart from a defensive signing or two hold alot of hope for this season. Lets hope we don't get a ridiculus amount of injuries again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2012)

evildacat said:


> I think things look good, Podolski scoring already Cazorla with a excellent reputation and hopefully Giroud will come good, apart from a defensive signing or two hold alot of hope for this season. Lets hope we don't get a ridiculus amount of injuries again.


if we don't have a fucking shit start, and if we beat or draw against the teams we ought to beat, then we're in with a shout.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> You either join as a Red member for about £40 and then can book tickets to most games, or you wait for games that no one wants to go to and hope for a general sale. If I'm missing any games this year I'll give you a nod.


 
Ah, that's not as bad as I was expecting. So if me and the missus wanted to go then we would have to both sign up I'm guessing? Or just wait for a worthingtoncocacolacarling cup game?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I'm glad its all over and we can get on with the season without the will he wont he circus attached to these things.
> 
> Thats not to say I'm not livid our captain has joined united - and sadened he'll ultimatley join the cunts list now.
> 
> ...


He stated that he was a "Gunner for life" and then joins our most hated team outside of London, from hero to zero, and as you state, that's the most saddest part.

This is quite an eye opening read.... http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19179833

It says RvP liked the look of our new squad and was willing to stay without a contract for another year and Wenger convinced him to go to United as he didn't figure in his future plans. AW better know what he's done 'cause this could end in United becoming unbeatable with RvP and Rooney in attack (which, let's face it...is a killer combination).

And Titan, become a Red Member (as you've been advised) I've looked at open market tickets and they start at £95....Not cheap....


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 16, 2012)

Song could be on his way....


----------



## revol68 (Aug 16, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Song could be on his way....


 
to United?

that would be a good buy


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2012)

evildacat said:


> I think things look good, Podolski scoring already Cazorla with a excellent reputation and hopefully Giroud will come good, apart from a defensive signing or two hold alot of hope for this season. Lets hope we don't get a ridiculus amount of injuries again.


funny thing about that game is that we had two sparate teams play each half with only Podolski playing both sides, and the first half was very encouraging, with Carzola/Giroud/Podolski showing signs of an old Arsenal playing with intent and bite, the second half which was composed of more usual line up was less convincing than the first.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2012)

revol68 said:


> to United?
> 
> that would be a good buy


Barcelona, 15 million. Not that bothered, been hearing he's getting a little bit of a pain in the dressing room, he's yours for 30 mill (gwan you know you want too)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> This is quite an eye opening read.... http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19179833
> 
> It says RvP liked the look of our new squad and was willing to stay without a contract for another year and Wenger convinced him to go to United as he didn't figure in his future plans. AW better know what he's done 'cause this could end in United becoming unbeatable with RvP and Rooney in attack (which, let's face it...is a killer combination).


 
So he was prepared to hang around for a year then move on a free transfer? That's not really doing anyone any favours tbh.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So he was prepared to hang around for a year then move on a free transfer? That's not really doing anyone any favours tbh.


 
Yup, think that's what AW thought. 24 mill for a 29 year old is a hard one to say no to.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah it seems Wenger completely lost his wrag with RVP and decided he had to go. We never even got to the point of offering a new contract. His comments in that statement made his position untenable though.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 16, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Ah, that's not as bad as I was expecting. So if me and the missus wanted to go then we would have to both sign up I'm guessing? Or just wait for a worthingtoncocacolacarling cup game?


 
Yes - just both sign up or wait for a Milk Cup replay against Bolton on a Tuesday night


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 16, 2012)

I dont want Song to go - and with 3 years on his contract we will only sell him if Wenger really wants too.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2012)

Again Song apparently is getting to be a pain, read somewhere that he'd been spotted dancing and acting up during the half time break of a game and we were 1-0 down...I think it's time we shed the "failed generation" and start again with older wiser heads. Some would say it's already started.


----------



## evildacat (Aug 16, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> funny thing about that game is that we had two sparate teams play each half with only Podolski playing both sides, and the first half was very encouraging, with Carzola/Giroud/Podolski showing signs of an old Arsenal playing with intent and bite, the second half which was composed of more usual line up was less convincing than the first.


 
If we can get Walcott and the Ox playing consistanly well the speed they have will destroy quite frankly the grandad defensive teams of ManUre and Chelski and is any team scared city's defensive if Kompany is not in it? I know i wasn't that sad to see Clichy go! with the strikers we have and the new additions to midfield we will be easily in contention!



iROBOT said:


> Barcelona, 15 million. Not that bothered, been hearing he's getting a little bit of a pain in the dressing room, he's yours for 30 mill (gwan you know you want too)


 
If we do loose him we will need to be on the market for a young 'Gilberto' one role we have missed since he left, song is doing ok in that position but we can do better.


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So he was prepared to hang around for a year then move on a free transfer? That's not really doing anyone any favours tbh.


 
Only reason he wanted to do that was so he could charge extortionate wage when he moved.


----------



## Nabru57 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our forth captain in Severn years and to one of our biggest rivals.....cheers!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 16, 2012)

Big bad Tom is our new captain according to Wenger.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 17, 2012)

Nabru57 said:


> Our forth captain in Severn years and to one of our biggest rivals.....cheers!


You only sing when we're losing!

Tosser.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 17, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Song could be on his way....


 
Already gone.. to be announced (not before tomorrow).. nearer £20m.. Sahin wants to be a Gooner. Maybe more to come. Strong apparently


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 17, 2012)

Bye  bye Song


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Already gone.. to be announced (not before tomorrow).. nearer £20m.. Sahin wants to be a Gooner. Maybe more to come. Strong apparently


 £20 million? not going for a Song then.....gets coat.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2012)

M'Villa in?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2012)

Song is a great sale, he's utter gash.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2012)

Apparently Ryan Giggs has vowed to treat Robin Van Persie like a brother.... after meeting the Dutchmans wife earlier today.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, at least we didn't lose


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2012)

Sunderland played for a draw,we just couldn't break them down,Cazorla looked pretty good on his debut.Song sale to Barcelona  agreed according to Arsenal.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2012)

Song been announced, hopefuly M'Villa will be announced some time tonight 

Giroud chance was unreal, Cazorla played well I think, although fuck trying to pronounce his name every time, just gona call him Santi from now on.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 20, 2012)

Would have preferred a win (obviously) but with the shenanigans of the opening games of the past few years, it was a relief that we got through it without much incident. 

We’re showing a good work rate and professionalism, something I think we lacked when things were not going our way. We didn’t give away any silly free kicks and ball retention was much better. Probably due to the fact that Song wasn’t playing.

Carloza is class and is still my best transfer of the summer in terms of price paid and future potential, and Saturdays games only strengthened that for me, showing flash's of pure brilliance. Get Sahin and one more (proper) defensive midfielder and we’re set for the campaign

Up The Gunners!


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 20, 2012)

Sahin....maybe. Could only find this one report.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/arsenal-agree-transfer-deal-to-sign-1269203


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Sahin....maybe. Could only find this one report.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/arsenal-agree-transfer-deal-to-sign-1269203


 
Done apparently.. and he's due in today..

Needs to be balanced off with that loan deal of Chamakh to the Spuds


----------



## evildacat (Aug 20, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Done apparently.. and he's due in today..
> 
> Needs to be balanced off with that loan deal of Chamakh to the Spuds


Is he a replacement for Song or another attacking midfielder? don't really know much about him other then he has been underperforming at Real.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Is he a replacement for Song or another attacking midfielder? don't really know much about him other then he has been underperforming at Real.


 
Not a replacement for Song afaik unless he's replacing one ill-disciplined defensive midfielder with another?! Wenger is reported as saying the club has more than enough midfielders.. there were noises Arteta has the discipline to drop back and anchor? Or is M'Vila a better bet because he costs money than someone who's already at the club?

What does seem to be significant is Bould took the role on the proviso he could tighten up and work on the defence, so replacements as such may not be necessary?

There you go! I don't know!


----------



## evildacat (Aug 20, 2012)

Daniel said:


> M'Villa in?


Hopefully not from what i have read on him he would be worth getting if he was as good as he already believes and acts, probably be a distraction at best in the dressing room.


paulhackett said:


> Not a replacement for Song afaik unless he's replacing one ill-disciplined defensive midfielder with another?! Wenger is reported as saying the club has more than enough midfielders.. there were noises Arteta has the discipline to drop back and anchor? Or is M'Vila a better bet because he costs money than someone who's already at the club?
> 
> What does seem to be significant is Bould took the role on the proviso he could tighten up and work on the defence, so replacements as such may not be necessary?
> 
> There you go! I don't know!


 
Well a Gilberto replacement ie the job Song was supposed to do! Really am struggling to think of anyone worth getting to replace Song also.
I think we have the defenders, if you take most of them on caps and such on paper they seem great just need that important geling to happen hopefully Verminator and Bould can sort it out and keep it steady and cohesive.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2012)

"Arsenal Football Club is the most important thing, players are just grains of sand on the beach. Arsenal is 125 years old" Lest we forget, Gary Neville reminds us..


----------



## evildacat (Aug 20, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> "Arsenal Football Club is the most important thing, players are just grains of sand on the beach. Arsenal is 125 years old" Lest we forget, Gary Neville reminds us..


 Also never out of the top league either!

Those trophies RVP is after are a dead cert after tonight!


----------



## Maltin (Aug 21, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Also never out of the top league either!


arsenal have been "out of" the top league. They've not always been in the top division.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 21, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Also never out of the top league either!
> 
> Those trophies RVP is after are a dead cert after tonight!


 


> Arsenal holds the record for the longest uninterrupted period in the English top flight and would be placed first in an aggregated league of the entire 20th century.


 
A great stat, but we were relegated back to the 2nd division in 1913. Although we did get promoted back to the 1st Division in 1919 at the expense of the spuds


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> A great stat, but we were relegated back to the 2nd division in 1913. Although we did get promoted back to the 1st Division in 1919 at the expense of the spuds


Curses to what ever programme/article/book i read that in ! Or will this have been since the football league has existed or something simialr i have missunderstood for ever?


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking through the news sites today Wenger has stated he wants to sign a another midfielder Sahin? maybe Sahin and a perment midfielder? and a defender and  Cheikh M'Bengue name is being bounded round, although his club are saying he will not leave now the season has started he is already talking about not being expected to be forced to stay http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11670/8006507/M-Bengue-claims-Gunners-interest


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

M'villa's agent has put his name in the mix again.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Curses to what ever programme/article/book i read that in ! Or will this have been since the football league has existed or something simialr i have missunderstood for ever?


We along with Aston Villa have had the longest period in the top division in England...As stated above, continuos since 1919....So you're almost there...


I wish this Sahin thing would fucking get sorted....Frustrating


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 21, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> We along with Aston Villa have had the longest period in the top division in England...As stated above, continuos since 1919....So you're almost there...
> 
> 
> I wish this Sahin thing would fucking get sorted....Frustrating


 
http://justarsenal.com/arsenal-about-to-announce-sahin-transfer/15557


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2012)

<<<drums fingers impatiently on table>>>


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 22, 2012)

http://justarsenal.com/arsenal-transfer-update-sahin-and-mvila-still-in-transit/15611

Seems M'vila wants to play for us.


----------



## bigbry (Aug 22, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> We along with Aston Villa have had the longest period in the top division in England...As stated above, continuos since 1919....So you're almost there...
> 
> 
> I wish this Sahin thing would fucking get sorted....Frustrating


Aston Villa have been relegated from the top flight of English football on three occasions, the last time being in 1967. They dropped to the third tier in 1970 and it took them until 1975 to get back to the top flight. Arsenal have the longest unbroken run in the top flight (93 years) followed by Everton (48 years).


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh thanks, sure it was AV, I stand corrected

At least I was right about Arsenal...Which is the only team that matters (IMHO)


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 22, 2012)

bigbry said:


> Aston Villa have been relegated from the top flight of English football on three occasions, the last time being in 1967. quote]
> 
> 
> Went down in 1987 under Billy McNeill,came up the following season under Turnip Taylor.Sounds as if we're still 'closing' in on a deal for Sahin,taking longer than the second comming this.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 22, 2012)

"second coming" ??

*Arsenal make shock offer for Sevilla winger Jesus Navas*


http://thearsenalkid.info/transfers/arsenal-make-shock-offer-for-sevilla-winger-jesus-navas/?

Do you know something we don't Ginger' ??


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 22, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> "second coming" ??
> 
> *Arsenal make shock offer for Sevilla winger Jesus Navas*
> 
> ...


Would'nt be much good  on crosses


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2012)

ha, he's like a good Theo Walcott.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 24, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> We along with Aston Villa have had the longest period in the top division in England...As stated above, continuos since 1919....So you're almost there...
> 
> 
> I wish this Sahin thing would fucking get sorted....Frustrating


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19364375
On his way to Liverpool it seems


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah it's all over this mornings nerws. Gutted about that, excellent player.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah it's all over this mornings nerws. Gutted about that, excellent player.


 
No option to buy?
£7m for a season loan?
When there's Santi, Jack, Arteta, Rosicky, Theo, Ox, Arshavin, Diaby.. on the books?
Better to put the £7m towards another type of player?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2012)

Well seeing as you put it that way, I get your point. 

I'm a bit of a fan, his range of passing from the half way line is exceptional . But you’re right better to get a permanent player than develop other teams under achievers.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 24, 2012)

Pft why do we actually get excited by ridiculous paper rumours?

Another disappointing season ahead most likely but as long as it has some great moments who cares?

Think it's probably time to accept we're not title contenders and who knows when we will be again.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 26, 2012)

Arse, drew 0 - 0 again.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 26, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Arse, drew 0 - 0 again.


 
boring, boring arsenal


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 26, 2012)

Who needs Van Persie ?...... oh right


----------



## Deareg (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh well we won't be troubling the goal of the month selectors for August​​


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 27, 2012)

Keep yer knickers on Gooners.

Two clean sheets is a good indication that Bould's methods are working. Make no mistake we are in a major rebuilding phase as important as when AW arrived at Highbury. Strikers traditionally take time to adjust to a new league and we saw that with Henry and Dennis. 

At least we weren't bullied off the pitch up there as in previous years, which can only be regarded as a progressive.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like Theo may go now too. Mixed feelings about that and I'm not convinced it's bad thing.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 28, 2012)

Also Cesc is maybe out of favour at Baca and has announced he'll be off back to Arsenal if he's not wanted. Would have him back in a shot.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Looks like Theo may go now too. Mixed feelings about that and I'm not convinced it's bad thing.


 Looking for 100 grand a week apparently,not sure if he deserves it tbh.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19403545
Lansbury gone to Forrest,one of those bright young things we hoped would become an integral part of the team for years to come. Wenger rated him, but for some reason he didn't make the step up, and if he's not challenging for a first team place at 21 its prob best for him to move on,who knows he may turn out like Larsson and Muamba, developing late once he's given a chance,good luck to the lad anyway.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Looking for 100 grand a week apparently,not sure if he deserves it tbh.


 
100 grand a week? that croatia game was long, long time ago.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 29, 2012)

The thing is thats probably a fair wage in the market for him - you know he will get that elsewhere easily.  I just find it hasrd to reconcile his apparent key contributions with his constantly poor finishing and running in to dead ends.

That being said I'd probably rather keep him  at the moment as we just dont have enough quality to be letting him go.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 29, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19403545
> Lansbury gone to Forrest,one of those bright young things we hoped would become an integral part of the team for years to come. Wenger rated him, but for some reason he didn't make the step up, and if he's not challenging for a first team place at 21 its prob best for him to move on,who knows he may turn out like Larsson and Muamba, developing late once he's given a chance,good luck to the lad anyway.


 
I really liked Lansbury andf I'm gutted it didn't work out for him here. Forrest have got themselves a bargain there. Who can forget this goal against the spuds?!


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2012)

Bit disappointed that Henri's left too, had a lot of time for him. Good luck to him and hope he does well there.

What to do about Theo, eh? We've seen a steady incremental improvement in his play over the past three years, but not enough for some. He did have a lot of assists last season but he was passing to the best striker in Europe. He goes missing far too often for my liking. 100,000 a week is a lot for a player that still needs to prove a few things to everyone. Still would rather keep him than sell, but not for 100,000 a week.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19406655

He might be staying.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 30, 2012)

Schalke, Olympiakos and Montpellier...not a bad draw.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2012)

Quite a lovely draw, was hoping to get GS though, hopefully get them next round now


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19442120
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19441119
The World's greatest striker joins Juventus on a seasons loan and the lesser spotted Park Chu-Young goes to Celta Vigo for the rest of the season,no-one comming in atm


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope Bendtner comes back, he is my favourite!

Guess I better cancel the number 52 shirt order...


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 31, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I hope Bendtner comes back, he is my favourite!
> 
> Guess I better cancel the number 52 shirt order...


 I hope he doesn't,has had more than enough chances to establish himself at the club,shame hes only going out on loan.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 31, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19442120
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19441119
> The World's greatest striker joins Juventus on a seasons loan and the lesser spotted Park Chu-Young goes to Celta Vigo for the rest of the season,no-one comming in atm


 
You're obviously not as excited as the rest of us by the arrival of Dejan Illiev?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 31, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> You're obviously not as excited as the rest of us by the arrival of Dejan Illiev?


 Can hardly contain meself.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 31, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Can hardly contain meself.


 
There'll be dancing on the streets of Strumica tonight


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 31, 2012)

drums fingers impatiently on desk....looks at watch......checks out football news on the Beeb...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Can hardly contain meself.


nothing new there


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Cabaye? On the way according to certain sources.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Cabaye? On the way according to certain sources.


 
Fake sources.

Can't believe Spurs got Dempsey for only 6 million!


----------



## bigbry (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope Arsenal know what they are doing with the Walcott situation.  If he still won't sign by January he'll have to go (at a knocked down price) and he won't be worth much to the teams in the Champions League as he'll be 'cup tied' until next season.


----------



## shagnasty (Sep 1, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19403545
> Lansbury gone to Forrest,one of those bright young things we hoped would become an integral part of the team for years to come. Wenger rated him, but for some reason he didn't make the step up, and if he's not challenging for a first team place at 21 its prob best for him to move on,who knows he may turn out like Larsson and Muamba, developing late once he's given a chance,good luck to the lad anyway.


A lot of sportsman seem to coast then all of a sudden come good .sometimes i have doubted arsene's wisdom but generally he gets it right


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2012)

Good performance today and another clean sheet


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 2, 2012)

Liverpool were rubbish too. Rogers out!!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Liverpool were rubbish too. Rogers out!!


Look to be a whole heap of trouble,letting Carroll go out on a seasons loan and not bringing in a replacement before the transfer window closed was fucking stupid,going to cost them big time this season


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done, Gunners. Seems like Bould's put some proper goolies back into yer defense. Diaby looked good too, altho in fairness Gerrard did fuck all to bother him.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2012)

What about this bit of perceptive social commentary from the man who otherwise claims to never see anything.




> There are instant reactions on every single media. Our society has moved from a bit of distance with events to a highly emotional society, because there is a straight-away reaction from the whole society on every single event that happens. We have moved from a thinking society to an emotional society and we have to live with that."


 
Obviously whilst us superficial muppets are only seeing things like handballs, offsides and red cards, wily old Wenger is busy contemplating bigger issues.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

He's just another player of the Game, what can you say? Not many who aren't massively hypocritical.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 2, 2012)

Is Giroud another Chamakh? 

Good game today, think everyone looked to play bloody well, gibbs crossing was a bit of a doubt at times but an overall good performance.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 2, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Is Giroud another Chamakh?
> .


I think he looks much better than Chamakh.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 2, 2012)

Maltin said:


> I think he looks much better than Chamakh.


So did chamakh if I remember correctly (if you get my meaning)


----------



## Maltin (Sep 2, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> So did chamakh if I remember correctly (if you get my meaning)


Yes, Chamakh did look to promise more when he first joined. Only time will tell if Giroud can perform well in the Premier League. Glad Arsenal have finally scored and those pointless articles about Arsenal not being able to score without RVP will now cease.


----------



## bigbry (Sep 2, 2012)

The thing that pleased me the most tody was that, with the exception of Sterling hitting the post, Liverpool never looked like even threatening to score.  Three clean sheets - looks like Stevie Bould is doing a good job.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Well done, Gunners. Seems like Bould's put some proper goolies back into yer defense.









Would YOU want to piss off Steve Bould? The players are'nt dealing with nice old uncle Pat Rice anymore, could turn out to be one of the best decisions Wenger ever made. .


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's just another player of the Game, what can you say? Not many who aren't massively hypocritical.



I was genuinely impressed by that little insight, I think he is spot on.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 2, 2012)

bigbry said:


> The thing that pleased me the most tody was that, with the exception of Sterling hitting the post, Liverpool never looked like even threatening to score. Three clean sheets - looks like Stevie Bould is doing a good job.


I thought last season that your main problem was your defence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2012)

Put a fiver on the gunners to win the league at 25/1 the other day. Must be 10/1 now or worse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Would YOU want to piss off Steve Bould? The players are'nt dealing with nice old uncle Pat Rice anymore, could turn out to be one of the best decisions Wenger ever made. .


do you mean pat rice was to blame for those shit years of us coming 2nd & 3rd?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> do you mean pat rice was to blame for those shit years of us coming 2nd & 3rd?


Plenty of clubs would like to have shit years of comming 2nd or 3rd.Not blaming Pat Rice for anything but having one of the best defenders of his era as Wenger's no2 can only be a good thing with regard to our defence which has been our Achilles heel over the last few seasons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Plenty of clubs would like to have shit years of comming 2nd or 3rd.Not blaming Pat Rice for anything but having one of the best defenders of his era as Wenger's no2 can only be a good thing with regard to our defence which has been our Achilles heel over the last few seasons.


Sadly having a top defender in management's not always a recipe for success as ta's found out; I wish bouldie all the best (as I do ta) tho


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 3, 2012)

Great game yesterday. Managed to find a decent stream whilst cooking the roast and as a consequence dinner was an hour late 

Nice to see the new guys score, Podolski grabbing a trademark one from the left. Sweet.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2012)

That's got to be the best we've played for years. Coped professionally with everything they threw at us and managed to contain them, excellent performance, and I believe there's still plenty of room for improvement.

I bet Barca were looking at Diaby and realised they got the wrong midfielder lol  Song was always his understudy and yesterday Diaby was superb, truly is great to have him back playing at somewhere near his best, gives us much more dimension in the middle. The likes of Man U/C, CFC, Barca and Real will deff' be sniffing round his goolies come Summer 2013.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 3, 2012)

He's defo got his lanky legs under control at last


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2012)

Them are some proper lanky legs lol, it's like watching a spider play football.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 3, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> That's got to be the best we've played for years. Coped professionally with everything they threw at us and managed to contain them, excellent performance, and I believe there's still plenty of room for improvement.
> 
> I bet Barca were looking at Diarby and realised they got the wrong midfielder lol  Song was always his understudy and yesterday Diarby was superb, truly is great to have him back playing at somewhere near his best, gives us much more dimension in the middle. The likes of Man U/C, CFC, Barca and Real will deff' be sniffing round his goolies come Summer 2013.


Diaby's good game is an annual event, isn't it? Every year he has one and the motd pundits wheel out their lazy comparisons with the only other tall black midfielder they can think of who played for arsenal...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

I give him another 2-3 matches before he's out for the season.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2012)

He's had a solid preseason with no set backs, and even that cynical foul on him at the beginning of the second half would have been enough in previous seasons to have taken him out but it didn't. And as we've seen with RvP, you can come back better after a series of injuries.

I'm optimistic that he'll be much stronger this time round and play a vital part in the team.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Diaby's good game is an annual event, isn't it? Every year he has one and the motd pundits wheel out their lazy comparisons with the only other tall black midfielder they can think of who played for arsenal...


I've been quite critical of him in the past, thought he dallied on the ball too much and gave it away too often. That all seems to have been addressed..On the performances of the past three games, in which he has progressivley got better, he has shown that he is exactly the type of player we need on the middle to "replace" Song.


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I've been quite critical of him in the past, thought he dallied on the ball too much and gave it away too often. That all seems to have been addressed..On the performances of the past three games, in which he has progressivley got better, he has shown that he is exactly the type of player we need on the middle to "replace" Song.


 
At the risk of being biased, I thought Diaby was able to look as good as he did because he had Arteta doing a lot of good work next to him.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 3, 2012)

You may be biased, but I share your view. Arteta's been amazing for us, and he does indeed allow the likes of  Carzola and Diaby to push forward more. With Jack about to return, I think we have a half decent midfield in the making.

The only regret over Arteta is that we should have signed him earlier....


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 7, 2012)

Diaby and Cazorla both scored tonight, Diaby survived 90 minutes


----------



## bigbry (Sep 8, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> You may be biased, but I share your view. Arteta's been amazing for us, and he does indeed allow the likes of Carzola and Diaby to push forward more. With Jack about to return, I think we have a half decent midfield in the making.
> 
> The only regret over Arteta is that we should have signed him earlier....


I said to friends two years before he joined Arsenal that I had never understood why one of the 'bigger' teams hadn't come in for him. Whenever I watched him (on TV) he always looked a hard working 'class act'.

My opinion hasn't changed since he moved to North London. Great player !


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 9, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more. His influence in the team has been massive for that reason you state "hard working class act". We've got/had enough class acts but not enough hard workers. In a recent interview RvP said that in the past missing a penalty would have seen him "give up" during a game, and this attitude, I believe, was rife amongst the whole team we were like dear caught in head lights when things weren't going our way. In times to come I think his influence will be seen much the same as with the arrival of Bergkamp in ushering in a new mindset.

So, boring without any proper football (innit?) but our lads seem to be doing well.....

pick of the bunch 

Cazorla v Saudi Arabia in a friendly 


Diaby v Finland

Edit to add...
Gervinho v Senegal


----------



## evildacat (Sep 13, 2012)

Diarby possible injury again, apparently not too bad but heard that before.

See RVP injured also - welcome to the part time striker ownership Manure!


----------



## bigbry (Sep 14, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Diarby possible injury again, apparently not too bad but heard that before.
> 
> See RVP injured also - *welcome to the part time striker ownership Manure*!


I've been waiting for the injury gremlins to return since he signed for Manure - not wishing ill on RVP as such (players should be free to earn what they can like the rest of us) but against Manure - hope he costs them £million per goal.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 14, 2012)

bigbry said:


> I've been waiting for the injury gremlins to return since he signed for Manure - not wishing ill on RVP as such (players should be free to earn what they can like the rest of us) but against Manure - hope he costs them £million per goal.


 
Everyone seems to have forgotten his past history of injury at arsenal, in terms of his playing history at arsenal last year was a freak. He usually has half a season off injured generally when he has finished playing for Holland as well.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 15, 2012)

Not a bad result today 

Chezzers drop was a bit stupid though, get Mannone back in goal!


----------



## Mungy (Sep 15, 2012)

i'm watching MotD and the camera pans to the bench. Since when has Lord Voldermort been on the gunners coaching staff? Internet says it's steve bould. I think it's old Voldy


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2012)

Never complain about us thrashing a team, but defo not getting my hopes up. Real test is next weekend. Let's hope we roll over Montpellier tomorrow


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 17, 2012)

Mungy said:


> i'm watching MotD and the camera pans to the bench. Since when has Lord Voldermort been on the gunners coaching staff? Internet says it's steve bould. I think it's old Voldy


 
Boldermort


----------



## bigbry (Sep 17, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Never complain about us thrashing a team, but defo not getting my hopes up. Real test is next weekend. Let's hope we roll over Montpellier tomorrow


Montpellier lost again at the weekend 3-1 against 'new boys' Reims. Montpellier sit in the bottom 5 of the french league - if we don't beat them we deserve sh@gging !


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Never complain about us thrashing a team, but defo not getting my hopes up. Real test is next weekend. Let's hope we roll over Montpellier tomorrow



Then Chelsea week after that, an exciting fortnight.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 19, 2012)

Not a terrible game last night. First half was good, second half was better in a way. It showed that even with high pressure, we managed to not leak a goal. It got a bit shaky towards the end, but we held on to the lead. I cannot imagine writing that sentence last season


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't deserve to be a goal down, I think we've been bossing this game!


----------



## sunny jim (Sep 23, 2012)

Anybody got a good stream for City v Arsenal?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 23, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Anybody got a good stream for City v Arsenal?


 
PM-ed you


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 23, 2012)

Well worth the point today,coulda even won it,Chelsea at home next Sat.Wenger will no doubt put da kidz out for the League cup game against Coventry on Wed,see the club were putting tickets on sale for a tenner for that game.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 26, 2012)

Have to say I am quietly confident about Chelsea on Saturday


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2012)

Same. I don't have the same level of terror I experienced at the start of the season last year. Not leaking too many goals helps, but it looks like we finally have the makings of a strong team spirit.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 27, 2012)

Won our last 2 home games 6-1,let's hope the trend continues on Saturday


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

So we're all cheering on Arsenal today?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

where are all the arsenal fans today, are they actually middle class enough to afford to attend the matches?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2012)

Torres xxx


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Torres xxx


 
I still like watching Torres getting goals. Except against us, obviously. Brilliant player.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

Did Gervinio just give a fascist salute when he scored???


----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Did Gervinio just give a fascist salute when he scored???


 
Looked like it.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Did Gervinio just give a fascist salute when he scored???


 
Nah too horizontal, he should ask Terry for tips.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

also Arsenal sort out your dead ball defending you useless fucks. Chelsea created fuck all in that match and still won.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2012)

revol68 said:


> also Arsenal sort out your dead ball defending you useless fucks. Chelsea created fuck all in that match and still won.


Yeah very negative away performance that


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 29, 2012)

revol68 said:


> also Arsenal sort out your dead ball defending you useless fucks. Chelsea created fuck all in that match and still won.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 29, 2012)

revol68 said:


> So we're all cheering on Arsenal today?


 
Nope. Spurs.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Did Gervinio just give a fascist salute when he scored???


It's the same "salute" as RvP, last year, think he's trying to make a point.

Thought our frailties in defending free kicks was sorted, obviousley not. Havent seen the game yet (at work) but was hoping for more focus then it appears we showed.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 29, 2012)

Poor performance today and two soft goals to concede,why did'nt Wenger play Mert?...oh yes  Diaby's injured as well


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2012)

That was a very frustrating game. Two very silly goals to give away and Giroud should have scored right at the end. I've a feeling he's going to be another Chamakh ​


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 1, 2012)

What a bag of shite and by the looks of it Vermalen was found wanting for both thier goals. Oh well, onwards and upwards - Olympiacos next.  Hopefully Giroud might get a run out in this game from the start so he can build some confidence.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2012)

Fuck it, I say give Walcott his chance to be the striker he wants to be. If he's got something to prove then we may as well take advantage of that


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with that but do it in the league cup...


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19792008
Jack's back.


----------



## Corax (Oct 1, 2012)

It's difficult being a Spurs fan at the moment.  You lot have had a great start to the season, whilst we're a club in crisis with an incompetent manager, on the verge of a players' revolt.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 2, 2012)

Corax said:


> It's difficult being a Spurs fan at the moment. You lot have had a great start to the season, whilst we're a club in crisis with an incompetent manager, on the verge of a players' revolt.


Bit early in the season to be getting all "cocky" (you see what I did there?) isnt it son?


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Bit early in the season to be getting all "cocky" (you see what I did there?) isnt it son?


I have no idea what you mean!  What can I have to be cocky about?  We're in turmoil!  Do you not read the news or something?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a lucky sod. I've just bagged the login details for my gf's parents sky account. No more dodgy Turkish/Spanish/Italian streams for me 

I shall celebrate with the match, beer and pork belly tonight


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2012)

Corax said:


> I have no idea what you mean! What can I have to be cocky about? We're in turmoil! Do you not read the news or something?


oh, Ok, seeing that it's a genuine post (  ) why dont you say things like "it's a marathon and not a sprint" or "you cant judge a teams performance until December" ect ect, I'm sure you get the drift (why not make up your own?).

It's always worked for us when every Tom, Dick and 'arry was dismissing us over the past 8 years as mid-table fodder. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2012)

Wanted To go schalke away but just saw the ticket information and its not even going on sale to silver members, only 950 tickets being released.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2012)

http://swissramble.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/arsenal-song-remains-same.html
Lots of facts and figures to digest from the excellent SwissRamble


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2012)

Poor 1st half,lets hope Bouldy introduces Vermaelen and Koscielny to each other during the half time break.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2012)

Gervinho is having a rather good game so far, sort of.

Still don't like him and been complaining  bout him but can't really argue when his scored and assisted.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2012)

Ramsey scored!!!! which celebrity is going to die now???? ,much better performance in the 2nd half.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2012)

We were still shit, regardless of the win, something's gone wrong and it's a startling change from such a positive start. Carloza is obviously now knackered from playing his heart out, we're missing Diaby and our overall defensive shape has dissipated. They need to pull themselves together.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 4, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> and our overall defensive shape has dissipated. They need to pull themselves together.


 
The pass to Verminator from Mannone that nearly cost us was fucking Sunday pub team stuff. It's the big weakness that all teams know about.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds like you're all ready for your annual Allardyce beasting.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2012)

Haha can't wait for a 2-1 thriller 

After Tottenham this is a fixture I most look forward to cos pretty much everyone I know is either west jam or arsenal from my area, buzzing for it!


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2012)

It'll be a good game I reckon.  Pressure's off us, we've got points on the board and can go into it and see what happens.  If we lose then we lose and on to the next game.

We're not nearly as long ball as people make out but you're going to know you've been in a contest.  ((Cazorla))


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 4, 2012)

tommers said:


> Sounds like you're all ready for your annual Allardyce beasting.


Annual? Didnt know we were playing in the second division last year..


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Annual? Didnt know we were playing in the second division last year..


 

Slight hiccup there, but normal service is now resumed.

If I was Wenger I'd be worried about possible lasting mental damage to his players. It's gonna be traumatic. Maybe rest a couple of them so you can still use them for the rest of the season? There'll be a lot of players jumping at the slightest noise in training on Monday.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 4, 2012)

tommers said:


> Slight hiccup there, but normal service is now resumed.
> 
> If I was Wenger I'd be worried about possible lasting mental damage to his players. It's gonna be traumatic. Maybe rest a couple of them so you can still use them for the rest of the season? There'll be a lot of players jumping at the slightest noise in training on Monday.


Yes, we usually do need extensive counciling after a trip to the Hammers, and that's only the away support....

Good shout.....


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2012)

tommers said:


> Sounds like you're all ready for your annual Allardyce beasting.


,delighted with that,always a tough place place to get a result,Cazorla is fucking class.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2012)

You lot played well and Cazorla was the difference.  Didn't help that Diame got booked for his celebration, he's our best player by a mile - and the 2 injuries messed us up too.  

Vaz Te deserved his though.  He needs to cut that stuff out.  I thought we played well too, and if Carroll had knocked in that header, or Nolan got one of his 3 good chances then maybe things would have been different.  But our season doesn't depend on games against Arsenal so we'll take that and move on.  Carroll was magnificent again.  I can see why Liverpool were so eager to get rid.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2012)

Great day buzzing was a mix of old school friends about 20 of us good mixture of arsenal west ham, banter all the way through constant "oh Carroll won another header " then when the second goal came in proper buzzing celebrating winding up my mates.

Then out of nowhere some dagenham west ham cunt jumped out of his seat and got in my face calling me a cunt and that, didn't quite know what to do so just said it's a fucking game what you getting all fucking hyped up for in just trying to enjoy the game til his mate pulled him off.

Guy ended up coming up 5 mins after saying emotions and being a bit of prick and apologised, other then that a good day haha


----------



## The Boy (Oct 7, 2012)

Daniel said:


> didn't quite know what to do so just said it's a fucking game what you getting all fucking hyped up for in just trying to enjoy the game *til his mate pulled him off*.


 
And I'd been led to believe that football was a hotbed of homophobia


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2012)

The Boy said:


> And I'd been led to believe that football was a hotbed of homophobia


Well, why do you think they're called "the Irons" eh? 0.0

That was a proper London derby, great fun to watch especially as we've seemed to have got our groove back. The international break has come at a good time (for once). Will give the likes of Diaby a chance to recover. I think we're still missing him, although Ramsey is playing very well in there.

Overall, I think we can be pleased with the direction we're on.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 9, 2012)

Over the past few days both Adams and Keown have said it was a mistake to let RVP go to Manure. Is there some trick the rest of us are not aware of which means you get what you want? How could we possibly have kept RVP for another 4 years or so? He said we needed to buy better players we started when he decided to move which he had obviously decided a while ago. I really don't see the logic of stating a mute point like that when it was impossible to keep him, yes it would have been nice to keep him but it wasn't going to happen so instead of having a stroppy stricker for another 9 months and loose 24mil Wenger did the correct thing and let him go with at least a little money involved.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 9, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Over the past few days both Adams and Keown have said it was a mistake to let RVP go to Manure. Is there some trick the rest of us are not aware of which means you get what you want? How could we possibly have kept RVP for another 4 years or so? He said we needed to buy better players we started when he decided to move which he had obviously decided a while ago. I really don't see the logic of stating a mute point like that when it was impossible to keep him, yes it would have been nice to keep him but it wasn't going to happen so instead of having a stroppy stricker for another 9 months and loose 24mil Wenger did the correct thing and let him go with at least a little money involved.


Exactly,what was the point of keeping a disgruntled stroppy player for another season and then seeing him leave on a free,once it became obvious that RVP wanted to leave and would'nt change his mind Wengers only option was to get the best price available for him.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 9, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Exactly,what was the point of keeping a disgruntled stroppy player for another season and then seeing him leave on a free,once it became obvious that RVP wanted to leave and would'nt change his mind Wengers only option was to get the best price available for him.


 
Either way RVP would have won, he gets his move or we wait a season so he goes on a free and can charge ridiculus amounts for his wage. Only way Wenger could have got anything was to sell him. From now on anyone who states we wouldn't have sold him must explain exactly how this is possible.

See Wenger laying the ground work for Theo trying to ask for a stupid pay raise again.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2012)

Charitable of us to give Norwich their 1st win of the season lousy performance, not at the races at all


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 20, 2012)

fuck off Arsenal, Norwich being shit was all we had


----------



## bigbry (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't remember a time during the game when I thought Arsenal might score - not a single moment. Just didn't play on the day.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, that was pretty shit. As mentioned above we didnt turn up for a single minute in that game and cant remember when we had so few attempts at goal. I was hoping that the international break would see us building on the excellent performance at the Hammers, how wrong I was.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 22, 2012)

Trouble is, every team try and strangle Cazorla now. They know he's the playmaker, they know if they don't let him see the ball then we are shit and cannot build an attack. I'm saying that without having seen the Norwich game but it was becoming pretty evident in the lead up to this game.

But I fear it's the same old Arsenal. Get off to a good start but when it goes to shit, they crumble.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, plus with Gibbs out we dont have that left side trust as Santos tends to get the ball and move in-field, which wasnt working plus the lack of Diabys' talent was showing with less dominance in the mid-field. Basically they played us like CFC did and it worked then and (even more worryingly) it worked again on Saturday.

Lots and lots wrong with Saturdays performance and I hope the training staff dont see this as a "bad day in the office" and realise this is the type of formation we should expect against us and train accordingly.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 22, 2012)

I see it as a lack of creativity. When we don't get to play our style of football we cannot come up with anything else. Yeah, we had loads of the ball according to the stats but that counts for shit when you cannot score.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 22, 2012)

Most of that possession was in our own half anyway, which counts for nowt. We saw how good Giroud is with his head when France played Spain (what a goal!) and we have no one (yet) that can deliver effectively to him, attempting to address this in training would (imo) be a priority as it's a very good and effective "plan B"

On seeing the game, I would put the purchase of a left wing-back as critical in Jan'


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2012)

Was very grateful to youse lot this weekend.  Took the edge off the pain and frustration of Gallas being crap (that dog has had his day...) and Walker being a total cocktard.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 24, 2012)

So. Curry and beer in for the match tonight. I wonder if I'll be cursing or laughing. Probably both.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 24, 2012)

Fucking shit.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 24, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> So. Curry and beer in for the match tonight. I wonder if I'll be cursing or laughing. Probably both.


How was the curry?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 24, 2012)

Fucking lovely.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 24, 2012)

Impressed with Schalke, they sat back initially and once they realised we didn't have the pace to threaten them they began to push forward, we on the other hand were piss poor,one shot on target and that was in the 87th minute,Olympiakos got a late winner in the other group game as well,making a bad night worse for us,cant say I'll be too sad if i Never see Santos in a Gooner shirt again,had a fucking mare tonight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Impressed with Schalke, they sat back initially and once they realised we didn't have the pace to threaten them they began to push forward, we on the other hand were piss poor,one shot on target and that was in the 87th minute,Olympiakos got a late winner in the other group game as well,making a bad night worse for us,cant say I'll be too sad if i Never see Santos in a Gooner shirt again,had a fucking mare tonight.


you must have missed the other two shots on target the bbc counted.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 25, 2012)

How pants were we? Pretty much the same mindset went onto the pitch as did on Saturday. If we dont give Giroud starts then we are left with having no recognized striker in the starting eleven and then we are surprised that we dont score goals.

Mind you dont think he would have made much difference, as with Norwich our lack of goal scoring opportunities in the past two games is starting to worry me and indicates something endemic.

We were missing Theo, Alex and Gibbs who do give us more speed, but our replacements should be able to deliver a professional performance, which was far from the case last night. The Germans are an excellent side and I take nothing away from their professionalism, talking of which, Hunterlaars contract's ends next year. We could do a lot worse.

Glad Kronke was there to see the shambles last night and todays AGM should be interesting.......


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2012)

Tbh, I think we need to fuck off the champs league, premiership and league cup. Put priority in finishing top 4 and winning the FA cup. A team like we currently have cannot have delusions of grandeur.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 25, 2012)

Totally agree and if we'd won, I'd not have bothered posting but the fact that we played the same as on Saturday indicates that the players on the pitch are not aware of their shortcomings or are unable to train out these failings, which is worrying both ways. If we play like we have done in the past two games we are heading for a disaster of a season.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2012)

1st home loss in the group stage since Inter  beat us 3-0 in Sept 2003


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2012)

And that's when we had a fucking awesome team!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> And that's when we had a fucking awesome team!


Aye,we mullered them 5-1 in the return fixture at the San Siro a few weeks later,surely one of our finest performances ever.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

Fucking joke  Koscielny


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

We are playing appallingly


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 30, 2012)

Can we play you every week?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

Speechless


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe time to bump my Wenger Out thread!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## poului (Oct 30, 2012)

Just what the fuck are they playing at?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

Jesus Fucking Christ


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2012)

4-1!!!!!!!!!! Its on!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

Fucking hell!


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2012)

What the actual fuck.

And this is all because Kevin Friend didnt give that penalty.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2012)

4-4!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2012)

From Paolo Bandini's twitter:



> Oh dear. RT @*henrywinter*: Giroud and Coquelin threw their shirts into crowd thinking game was over. Had to request them back for extra time!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

They understand not the misery of midweek cup games


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2012)

Game of the season already, this.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2012)

Chamakh has scored !!!!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2012)

5-4 to the Arsenal


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

FFS


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

Football, bloody hell


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Deareg (Oct 30, 2012)

What a brilliant game 5-7!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2012)

7-5!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2012)

mental!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 30, 2012)

Bloody hell, does Arshavin still play for Arsenal?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty enjoyable game that.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bloody hell, does Arshavin still play for Arsenal?


 
only the reserves i think. Wasn't he loan somewhere and had to come back?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2012)

Mad insane stuff that ,1st time we've ever conceded 5 and won


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2012)

Chamakh scoring twice.......the Mayans were right,the world is about to end


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 30, 2012)

Wenger out. Going 4 down like that was pathetic


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 31, 2012)

What a mental game, still feel exhausted from the drama of it all. 

With 11 changes from the QPR game thought it would take time for the team to find their feet but wasn’t expecting Readings incredible work rate and quality which totally exploited this unfamiliarity between the Arsenal players. The first half was a bad a performance from the Arsenal as you’re likely to see. The second half was as diametrically apposed to the first as you can get. The players stepped up and showed some bottle and pride, which we can only salute.

Great entertainment, a game that’ll live long in the memory.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 31, 2012)

FFS! we cannot catch a break! five fucking goals at home and we still fucking lose!
 still a happy place awaits us back at the top of the championship.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 31, 2012)

agricola said:


> From Paolo Bandini's twitter:
> 
> _Oh dear. RT __@*henrywinter*__: Giroud and Coquelin threw their shirts into crowd thinking game was over. Had to request them back for extra time!_


 
Video of it:

http://www.skysports.com/video/inline/0,26691,12602_8214132,00.html


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 31, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> only the reserves i think. Wasn't he loan somewhere and had to come back?


 
He went out to Zenit St. Petersberg, on loan. I believe Arsenal wanted to sell him but they wouldn't buy.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2012)

And to think I laughed at the guy who stuck a fiver on Arsenal at 33s when they were 4-1 down


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 31, 2012)

He still probably lost his fiver, most cup bets are for 90 minutes only.  It's only Giroud, Coquelin and everyone who's ever watched "Escape To Victory" who think 4-4 is a win.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> He still probably lost his fiver, most cup bets are for 90 minutes only. It's only Giroud, Coquelin and everyone who's ever watched "Escape To Victory" who think 4-4 is a win.


 
4-4 can be a win of sorts, after all Liverpool havent won the league since we did that to them (and Dalglish quit) in 1991.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 31, 2012)

Talkin of Giroud....Thought he was magnificent....

Not to mention Eisfeld....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone know any Arsenal fans that walked out at 4-0?


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> He still probably lost his fiver, most cup bets are for 90 minutes only. It's only Giroud, Coquelin and everyone who's ever watched "Escape To Victory" who think 4-4 is a win.


 
He will.  But my comment after he left was along the lines of him throwing his money away.  Turns out he wasn't far off a decent win.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone know any Arsenal fans that walked out at 4-0?


 
That bloke out of the IT Crowd, for one:


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 31, 2012)

agricola said:


> That bloke out of the IT Crowd, for one:


Can't see the image.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## iROBOT (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok I can see it now. This chap was going for a beer (he tweeted it during the rest of the game). Sky plastered that he was leaving right around the world....he was a bit miffed.

And no, he doest look anything like the guy in the IT crowd.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Ok I can see it now. This chap was going for a beer (he tweeted it during the rest of the game). Sky plastered that he was leaving right around the world....he was a bit miffed.
> 
> And no, he doest look anything like the guy in the IT crowd.


 
I don't think Richard Ayoade is the type of "grown up man" who wears replica football shirts


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 3, 2012)

Any predictions for today? I reckon a draw, 6 - 6


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 3, 2012)

Aaaaargh!!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2012)

Too funny.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 3, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Too funny.


When it's in Uniteds favour it can never be funny enough.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha. You're shit.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh dear.......10 men


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 3, 2012)

Worst start to a season since 1994-95 points wise,pretty poor fare today from us,United did'nt need to get out of 2nd gear to beat us,kinda depressing to think the only good thing we can take from today's game was at least it wasn't as bad as last season's fiasco at OT


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 4, 2012)

Meh, we were shit, but (and there's always a "but") what I'll never understand about yesterdays game is how come Cleverly gets a talking to over a type foul that Anderson a few mins later gets a yellow, which means Cleverly gets a second yellow an is off. Jack, on the other-hand gets no benefit of the doubt and gets sent off. No talking to, straight second yellow, off.

How do the fucking cunts gets into the ref like that? Happens week in week out with them.What's their secret power over them? I would love to know.

Still at least we showed some metal after the sending off but you'll never know if we could have formed a recovery with 11 men on the pitch. We're quite good over the last 15 min's of games this season but the ref made sure we were beaten. The cunt.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 4, 2012)

At least our rivals for the much coveted 4th place trophy dropped points over the weekend so not all bad


----------



## agricola (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone seen the latest _Private Eye_ (1326)? The Literary Review section contains this wonderful anecdote in a review of Cheryl Cole's autobiography (which amazingly enough doesnt get panned), which may amuse certain people on this thread:




			
				Bookworm said:
			
		

> It's around now in the book that a certain respect for Mrs Cole may begin to develop in even the most agnostic reader. That Ashley is a pampered halfwit will come as news to few, but Cheryl skewers him with some deftness.
> 
> On holiday in the Seychelles, she felt something "hot and warm and heavy, breathing on me leg". Could he see what it is? "He looked under the table and started screaming like a girl." What is it? she asked. "Ashley had actually jumped up on the table now in fright. 'It's eight inches long!'".
> 
> The lizard leapt off and scuttled into the undergrowth.


----------



## mattie (Nov 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> Anyone seen the latest _Private Eye_ (1326)? The Literary Review section contains this wonderful anecdote in a review of Cheryl Cole's autobiography (which amazingly enough doesnt get panned), which may amuse certain people on this thread:


 


He's a legend, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 6, 2012)

This is what happens when you move to West London, you turn into a knob. Must be something in the water over there.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 6, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> At least our rivals for the much coveted 4th place trophy dropped points over the weekend so not all bad


 
Well in the cold light of day, I suppose you're right. I dont think we should kid ourselves that we're in any shape to win the league, so results (apart from the amazing form WBA are showing) did go in our main target of reaching the top four. 

I do hope Gazidis and his ilk are right and that once FFP kicks in we'll be one of the hard hitters once again. Losing to Man U is bad enough but it not meaning anything significant for us in terms of our final position in the league is hard to take.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2012)

Our record against United over the last few seasons has been pretty abysmal,3 wins out of the last 21 league games,have'nt won at OT since 2006.As for FFP,think  clubs will find some way of getting round that one,might be on a hiding to nothing putting our all our hopes on that,time will tell.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 6, 2012)

Well the frustration is (indeed) over many years. After the failure of "project youth" and now the promise of FFP bringing English football down to earth all seems like jam tomorrow. What about today?

If they do circumvent the new stipulations than we have to seriously consider getting Usmanov in, he owns Russia's biggest mobile phone company, half a billion for naming rights to the stadium for one of his myriad companies will do nicely.

If we cant beat them, we have to join them, especially if there are no comebacks for the likes of Man U/CFC/Man C


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 6, 2012)

A draw in Germany tonight would be a good result,winning one of our last two remaining games on top of that should see us through to the knock out stages.....where no doubt we'll get knocked out by the first decent team we'll meet


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 6, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> This is what happens when you move to West London, you turn into a knob. Must be something in the water over there.


 
I just moved to Notting Hill


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 7, 2012)

(((TitanSound)))

I feel for you bro'

(Dont drink the water).


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 7, 2012)

Not the worst result in the World last night,bit of a bummer giving up a 2-0 lead,pretty tight at the top of the group,hope we can beat Montpellier at home and not have to go to Greece in need of a result.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 9, 2012)

Shalke was my first European away game, what an atomsphere! It wont be my last. Have a renewed respect for Euro - gooners now cause it takes a lot of time and money to support your team overseas.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2012)

That was an entertaining game for the neutral today,losing a 2 goal lead for the 2nd time in a week was however ,cant understand why Giroud who was on for a hattrick did'nt take the peanlty ,Spuds at home next week,lets hope a good result against them will spark up our season like the 5-2 game last season,fucking need something to get us out of the funk we seem to be in atm,16 points from 11 games is a pretty poor return worst start in 30 years apparently.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 12, 2012)

Disappointed on many levels about the end result on Sat. The same old problems with the defense and midfield which really does not bare repeating.

But at least Giroud is starting to score and it was a high intensity game which we've been lacking of late.

It was a good watch though, which is on its own is a step up from our last two/three games which have been dire and attritional.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 14, 2012)

What could have been eh?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 15, 2012)

When's that from? And how close were the arse to signing the teenage Zlatan?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 15, 2012)

LiamO said:


> When's that from? And how close were the arse to signing the teenage Zlatan?


The story was that we agreed a deal with Malmo to buy the guy for £3.5 million in 2001, when he came over to put pen to paper apparently Wenger wanted him to undergo a trial first,Ibra said "bollox to that" and fucked off back to Sweden,fuck knows if its true or not,Henry and Ibra could have made a pretty lethal partnership, we ended up buying the legendary 'pox in the box' Franny Jeffers instead


----------



## LiamO (Nov 16, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> we ended up buying the legendary 'pox in the box' Franny Jeffers instead


 


when all is said and done, Zlatan is a complete egoist - would have been interesting to see if Wenger could have curbed/directed that. What a player he could have been then.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 17, 2012)

Hyped for the derby! Come on Arsenal do us proud.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 17, 2012)

Bad defending and worse goalkeeping.


----------



## xes (Nov 17, 2012)

half time synopsis.

You all smell of wee and poo.


----------



## Corax (Nov 17, 2012)

Clever strategy by AVB - lulling you all in to a sense of security.  We'll let you rack up a lead of 7 or 8 goals, you'll get all complacent and sloppy... and then we'll pounce!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 17, 2012)

Poor aul 5pur2


----------



## chieftain (Nov 17, 2012)

That could have been a belting game, but no...

Well done anyway gooners


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 18, 2012)

Just about sobered up after much merriment yesterday. Ade killed the game single handedly but it was still a sweet victory.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 18, 2012)

BTW - that spurs kit is horrible.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 18, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> BTW - that spurs kit is horrible.


 
The long-sleeve shirts make it look like they're wearing a Livestrong bracelet.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 21, 2012)

Qualified for the CL knockout stages with a game to spare,wont have to endure a tense night in Greece in two weeks time thank fuck.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2012)

I predict Wenger will be the next Man City manager.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome Podolski goal


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I predict Wenger will be the next Man City manager.


 
how wrong can anyone consistently be in life?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, that was shit.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, but at least we weren't as shit as we were against Norwich, lets be thankful for that.

If this is the start of being a team hard to beat then I'm all for it, but the stoppy-starty (as it were) nature of our play this season is the most frustrating I can remember. Plus squad rotation s all well and good but we need 22 players that are easily interchangeable and we're far from that. The 150 mill we got off the Emirates lot has to be spent on addressing this issue.

Lots and lots of work still to be done.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 25, 2012)

We fucking really miss 'he who must not be mentioned' ,being linked with Huntelaar I see


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> being linked with Huntelaar I see


 
We were after him in the summer, no?

It would make perfect sense seeing as we only have one out and out striker in Giroud. A prolific strikier and a left back are top priorites tbh.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 26, 2012)

INCOMING: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ash-quiz-furore-as-Spurs-release-figures.html


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 26, 2012)

Chief' tell me, if you were paying Adi's full wages instead of half you and the other ManC (160,000 per week I belive) how would that million pound gap fair?
(Although, I do believe a clear out is well over due).


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 26, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> We were after him in the summer, no?
> 
> It would make perfect sense seeing as we only have one out and out striker in Giroud. A prolific strikier and a left back are top priorites tbh.


Yes we were. With the cash injection from the Emirates we can easily afford him. Giroud is turning into a massive player for us and he'll only get better. Henry was also backed by Dennis and Wright had Smith, every club needs two quality strikers, we only have the one.


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Chief' tell me, if you were paying Adi's full wages instead of half you and the other ManC (160,000 per week I belive) how would that million pound gap fair?


£840,000?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 26, 2012)

So the deficit in real terms is not a million between you lot and us,as the article states but nearer £250,000.

Pa! RvP gets more than that per week...


----------



## Corax (Nov 26, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> So the deficit in real terms is not a million between you lot and us,as the article states but nearer £250,000.


No idea.  Football accountancy seems to be even more esoteric than normal accountancy to me.  The only questions I want answered by the accounts are whether the club's solvent, and whether it has cash to spend in the transfer market.  For both our clubs that's a resounding 'yes' as far as I can tell.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 26, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Chief' tell me, if you were paying Adi's full wages instead of half you and the other ManC (160,000 per week I belive) how would that million pound gap fair?
> (Although, I do believe a clear out is well over due).



The point is that Spurs are not paying it so there is no point in theorising about it. Taking advantage of ManC is common sense


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 28, 2012)

A point at Goodison is'nt the worst result going but 5 wins from 14 games is fucking poor stuff.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 28, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> So the deficit in real terms is not a million between you lot and us,as the article states but nearer £250,000.
> 
> Pa! RvP gets more than that per week...


 
No, the real deficit is £1,000,000 PER WEEK as stated by the article, less the perhaps £80,000 per week that City pay Adebayor.  So £920,000 per week, or £47,840,000 per year.  Your maths is as consistent as Chamakh's finishing.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, my maths is appalling (always has been). 47 million is a fair amount but completely sustainable on our part and we've already got our stadium who's lessening debt can and will aid us in our (undoubted) future revival. 

The sad but true fact remains that it’s ALWAYS the club that pays the most that wins the league. Lets hope FFP will re-dress the balance in our favour, the Strafords and us (nobody goes to Manchester for the culture and vibrant nightlfe, afteral).

So, on to the game last night. I would have taken a draw beforehand, we do well up there but this time round thay have a super squad andwerelucky to hang onto the draw. Girouds lack of supply is worrying, the crosses from the flanks are just not good enough and time and time again we let them lob a ball over the midfield to Fellani (what a great player!), what ever happen to defending across the pitch?

This team is a work in progress, last night showed how far we still need to travel.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2012)

El Oh El.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2012)

Kudos to Swansea,a mate who watched the game said they were good value for the 3 points....the less said about us the better


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 2, 2012)

I can confer with this ^


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 2, 2012)

*Video about yesterdays march*


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2012)

The discontent on the terraces is as bad as I've known it under Wenger and rightly so. One guy shouted out for them to "fucking work for each other" which sums this season up for me. We dont have a team but a group of individuals playing for themselves, this is a problem in a team sport and buying players is not the solution as everyone of them are good enough but just not showing it. How you rectify such a situation is beyond me.

Well done to Swansea (btw), they played us off the pitch on every level, and I amongst many more stayed behind and clapped them off wishing we had a bit of what they've got.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *Video about yesterdays march*




"Well we're here with David O'Leary..."

You couldn't make it up!

BTW: If you boo or complain you're labelled as fickle but fans do mean sod all to football clubs anymore, we're all cash cows to be milked!

You lot have paid your cash in bundles so feel free to boo the lazy shites!

Over


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

We miss Song as much as RVP, gambling on the fitness of Abou Diaby and the potential of  Coquelin and  Frimpong was no reason not to buy a replacement,need a striker and a defensive midfielder, at the very least, in the January transfer window.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2012)

That was an amazing game to watch...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2012)

Tonight was meh,WBA at home on Saturday far more important....odds on getting Barcalona in the knockout stages ?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope we do get barca, would be a nice away fixture.


----------



## bigbry (Dec 8, 2012)

I think AW has lost the plot in the last couple of years and should go before he tarnishes the memory of all that he has achieved at Arsenal.

He's reported in today's press as saying that he won't sell Walcott 'cos he feels he'll sign before the summer.  If TW hasn't signed by now you can take it he won't - he's stalling to go on a free in the summer.  Arsenal have got to sell him in January to recoup any money. They're gonna have to pay for a replacement if he goes.

AW seems to think everyone in football has the same principles and honour he has - it's time for him to wake up and smell the coffee. They're all in it for whatever they can get and there's no such thing as loyalty with 95+% of footballers.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 8, 2012)

It's very odd hoping that Arsenal draw rather than lose, in order to curb the Baggie menace.


----------



## bigbry (Dec 8, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> We miss Song as much as RVP.


At last someone who appreciated the work that Alex Song did in breaking uo the opposition's play. The other player that, for me, was as important as that was Matthieu Flamini and they let him go for nothing. You should learn from your mistakes - Arsenal don't.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2012)

bigbry said:


> At last someone who appreciated the work that Alex Song did in breaking uo the opposition's play. The other player that, for me, was as important as that was Matthieu Flamini and they let him go for nothing. You should learn from your mistakes - Arsenal don't.


 
They did learn, they didn't let him go for free.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2012)

Gotta love the penalties...straight down the middle, twice.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 8, 2012)

Lucky win, one penalty that shouldn't have been and a handball which should have been given.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 8, 2012)

1st penalty (given to Arsenal).   Massive dive, free kick to WBA, booking for Cazorla.
2nd penalty (given as a free kick to Arsenal while defending).  Nailed on handball by Mertesacker, penalty to WBA.
3rd penalty (given to Arsenal).  Foul by Oxlade-Chamberlain, free kick to WBA.

Bit of a discrepancy between a fairly refereed game and what actually happened, huh?  Or are we only supposed to get worked up about Luis Suarez and Gareth Bale nowadays?

FUCK YOU ARSENAL.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 1st penalty (given to Arsenal). Massive dive, free kick to WBA, booking for Cazorla.
> 2nd penalty (given as a free kick to Arsenal while defending). Nailed on handball by Mertesacker, penalty to WBA.
> 3rd penalty (given to Arsenal). Foul by Oxlade-Chamberlain, free kick to WBA.
> 
> ...


 
You mad?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll say it again in a slightly more sober fashion.  That game should have had just one penalty, and it should have been for WBA.

Cazorla putting himself forward for the "Great Player, Cheating Cunt" club.


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm now starting to get slightly excited about the Gooners coming to Valley Parade on Tuesday. All tickets are sold, including Arsenal's allocation I think, there'll be around 24k there so there should be a decent atmosphere. Just hope the Bantams make a game of it and keep the score respectable, I'll be happy if we manage to score and don't concede more than half a dozen.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 10, 2012)

I've given up on this season. We'll probably just about hit 4th spot with a lot of frustrating results between here and seasons end.

But then that gives the board another excuse to say how their policy is working blah blah blah. I don't want us to become a megabucks club but something has to give eventually. You cannot keep selling your top players and expect to play champions league football forever.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'll say it again in a slightly more sober fashion. That game should have had just one penalty, and it should have been for WBA.
> 
> Cazorla putting himself forward for the "Great Player, Cheating Cunt" club.


This is coming from a geezer that supports a club with Gareth Bale in it....

Oh, the LOLs I've had reading your rants.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 10, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> I'm now starting to get slightly excited about the Gooners coming to Valley Parade on Tuesday. All tickets are sold, including Arsenal's allocation I think, there'll be around 24k there so there should be a decent atmosphere. Just hope the Bantams make a game of it and keep the score respectable, I'll be happy if we manage to score and don't concede more than half a dozen.


 


I wouldnt be so dismissive of your team, we are pants at the mo'.

Do this.

Defend like crazy, watch us make a 35 pass move and never even entre your box, win the ball off us in your third, hoof it past the midfield to your striker and bang! You got a goal. Easy (well it seems it has been that easy against us this term).


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 10, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I wouldnt be so dismissive of your team, we are pants at the mo'.
> 
> Do this.
> 
> Defend like crazy, watch us make a 35 pass move and never even entre your box, win the ball off us in your third, hoof it past the midfield to your striker and bang! You got a goal. Easy (well it seems it has been that easy against us this term).


 
You'll have to descend to whole new level of pants to lose to us though, we are doing fairly well in the league and have got a couple of decent players, but I think the gulf in class will show. The best we can hope for is to take it to pens, as we've won 8 pen shoot-outs on the bounce. We are taking bets on a BCFC forum re. just how many Arsenal players will be wearing gloves? It's gonna be 'brass monkeys' weather up here tomorrow night.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone else think the £25 million we got from Citeh for Nasri is looking increasing like a very good piece of buisness ?,hardly set this season alight has he?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 11, 2012)

He was far from the finished article when Man C turned his head against us. 

What was he thinking hiding behind the wall and sticking a leg up to deflect the ball and bamboozle Hart for the (he who must not be named) free kick that lead to the goal?? Utter stupidity.

25 million pounds worth of stupidity too (lol)


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 11, 2012)

1 down to Bradford with 10 min to go

WENGER OUT!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2012)

Equalise in the 87th minute after what sounds like another insipid performance


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 11, 2012)

ET - should batter them now, they'll be knackered


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 11, 2012)

FFS pens

0-1
0-1 
0-2 
0-2 Chamakh is a knob 
0-2 He is the one and only
1-2 Jack the lad! 
1-3 fuck
2-3
City to win......

Chesney da man... 
2-3

Oh and Vermaelen spoons it. Bradford win. WENGER OUT!
2-4 pens AET


----------



## little_legs (Dec 11, 2012)

pathetic...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## bluestreak (Dec 11, 2012)

lols


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> You'll have to descend to whole new level of pants to lose to us though,.


 

Think we've just decended to that level of pants  congrats anyway,too many fucking insipid performances this season from our lot.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 11, 2012)

#£@%@&-&%##!!!!!


----------



## bromley (Dec 11, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> 1 down to Bradford with 10 min to go
> 
> WENGER OUT!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

Well that's what happens if you put out a weakened team against a Championship side.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2012)

> *Arsene, I love you as much a man can love another man without crossing THAT line. But really, you've got to stand down at the end of the season. It breaks my heart to say this, but I can't do this anymore. I can't eat, I can't sleep. We've had countless years & memories together which I'll always cherish & never forget.*


 
One of my mates FB status, and he is a huge wenger fan.
I find it hard to not agree with it, he is tainting all his great work at the club.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Well that's what happens if you put out a weakened team against a Championship side.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 11, 2012)

It's all over. Bradford have knocked Arsenal out of the cup. Gervinho looks devastated. He's got his head in Szczesny and Vermaelen's hands.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 11, 2012)

Guardiola


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Guardiola


 
23's in shock, he's hallucinating


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh that's nice.


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 11, 2012)

"Tony Adams, Dennis Bergkamp, Herbert Chapman, George Graham, Charlie George, Charlie Nicholas, Pat Jennings, Thierry Henry.....

Ian Wright, Wright, Wright. Can You Hear Me Ian Wright, Wright Wright? Your Boys Took A Hell Of A Beating!!!!"

And we aren't even a Championship Side [as stated above]! We're in League 2, the lowest league in English professional football.

Arsenal were fooking shite, absolutely NO end product. Seen teams in our league with more 'thrust' than that shower and was it REALLY that weakened a team?

We were dancing down Manningham Lane tonight. I'm exhausted.

Wemberlee, Wemberlee........etc


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 11, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Well that's what happens if you put out a weakened team against a Championship side.





nastybobby said:


> ...And we aren't even a Championship Side [as stated above]! We're in League 2, the lowest league in English professional football..... and was it REALLY that weakened a team?...




I know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> "Tony Adams, Dennis Bergkamp, Herbert Chapman, George Graham, Charlie George, Charlie Nicholas, Pat Jennings, Thierry Henry.....
> 
> Ian Wright, Wright, Wright. Can You Hear Me Ian Wright, Wright Wright? Your Boys Took A Hell Of A Beating!!!!"
> 
> ...


fortunately being an arsenal fan there are other nights i can remember i'd prefer to forget. for example wrexham. anyway, it's not like it was a competition we were that interested in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> It's all over. Bradford have knocked Arsenal out of the cup.


THE cup? i think you mean arsenal are out of the worthless cup. what good is the league cup? and before you talk about sour grapes, i've always wondered what good it is. it's not like anyone at arsenal *really* wants it. it's not the fa cup. it doesn't get us into any competition we want to be in next season. who cares?


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> THE cup? i think you mean arsenal are out of the worthless cup. what good is the league cup? and before you talk about sour grapes, i've always wondered what good it is. it's not like anyone at arsenal *really* wants it. it's not the fa cup. it doesn't get us into any competition we want to be in next season. who cares?


 
Well you may not 'rate' it as a competition, but I think from the team he fielded, your glorious leader was quite keen to progress:



01 Szczesny
03 Sagna
04 Mertesacker
05 Vermaelen
28 Gibbs
10 Wilshere
16 Ramsey  (Rosicky - 69' )
19 Cazorla
22 Coquelin  (Chamakh - 60' )
09 Podolski  (Oxlade-Chamberlain - 69' )
27 Gervinho
 
Hardly 'the kids' or the reserves was it?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> THE cup? i think you mean arsenal are out of the worthless cup. what good is the league cup? and before you talk about sour grapes, i've always wondered what good it is. it's not like anyone at arsenal *really* wants it. it's not the fa cup. it doesn't get us into any competition we want to be in next season. who cares?


 
Absolutely . Why spoil the habit of over half a decade of no trophies.


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 12, 2012)

Arsene wegner is in weak position.The only way out is for his team to perform on the pitch but it,s not happening.It be a big day for bradford in the semis


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 12, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Absolutely . Why spoil the habit of over half a decade of no trophies.


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ne-wenger:-fourth-place-like-a-trophy?cc=5739
What about all those 4th place trophies we've won over the last few seasons...do they not count?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Absolutely . Why spoil the habit of over half a decade of no trophies.


Oh dear. It's clearly never happened before


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> Well you may not 'rate' it as a competition, but I think from the team he fielded, your glorious leader was quite keen to progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did I say a  weakened team had been fielded?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2012)

Arsene interview 
"we will get over that. It's part of our club, it's what we do"

Surely it shouldn't be something we do though, lose to teams due to players not playing to their full potential regularly.

I genuinely feel wenger should step down before 2014, preferably summer 13 as the players must have got complacent with underachieving, wenger must just console them rather then actually give them a bollocking, if we fail to qualify for champions league surely he will have to as that is the only thing he seems to hold on to when year in year out things go wrong.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Surely it shouldn't be something we do though, lose to teams due to players not playing to their full potential regularly.


 
It's something we constantly do. We're always treading water.

The only reason we won against WBA was due to 2 penalties. Not goals scored off our own backs. Giroud has potential and he's a damn sight better than Gervinho. But we need an out and out finished article. I would even give Walcott a chance. He's obviously up for it and is as quick as you like.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's something we constantly do. We're always treading water.
> 
> The only reason we won against WBA was due to 2 penalties. Not goals scored off our own backs. Giroud has potential and he's a damn sight better than Gervinho. But we need an out and out finished article. I would even give Walcott a chance. He's obviously up for it and is as quick as you like.



Exactly it's embarrassing.

I think someone has said before on here, why not give Walcott a go up front, surely we have nothing to lose?
I think Walcott is a lost cause now anyway, he'll probably be off if he gets a chance.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I think Walcott is a lost cause now anyway, he'll probably be off if he gets a chance.


 
I cannot say I blame him.

And I don't think Wenger should go. He's not an idiot, something is keeping him there. And I hope it's something positive.

The current state of the club and the financial "policy" means no A rated manager is going to want the job. Why would they?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

Walcott to LFC soon? 

If Arsenal lose to Reading I think AV will be struggling. Would think that Arsenal can beat them, but if they lose they may face the shame of being below LFC.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2012)

I said it a couple seasons ago to a mate that were turning into a Liverpool, a club with loads of history and good memories of championship teams, now not even in champions league.

I think this year we will fully complete that transition and not make top 4.

Ah well, if we were in it just for the glory we would have been manlonderners wouldn't we?


----------



## chieftain (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll say it for you Arsenal: WELL DONE BRADFORD!

Sour grapes you say?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

None of the posts are claiming Bradford didn't deserve the win, so no sour grapes here, move on Straford Spud scum.

Apparently we haven't won up there since 1922, some grounds just hold a voodoo against teams. Bradford had a plan and it worked, we put out a full strength team and it didn't work. I'd have been happier if we'd put out a "normal" League Cup side as the lads do need to be playing in proper competitive games. And why wasn't Eisfeld not on the bench at least, he's been showing that he' s the real deal in the reserves.

Whatever, out of the Milk Cup again at the quarter final stage, which should indicate what's wrong and has been wrong with us. We can't cope with the step up in intensity that this stage of a competition usually brings. 

A word on Gervinho, what a baffling player. His approach play is superb and looks world class but the final ball, either a goal chance or pass he turns into my mum. Frustrating, the most frustrating player I've ever seen in red & white. Finally, Last night showed we need a clinical finisher. Huntelaar has to be our main target.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I said it a couple seasons ago to a mate that were turning into a Liverpool, a club with loads of history and good memories of championship teams, now not even in champions league.
> 
> I think this year we will fully complete that transition and not make top 4.
> 
> Ah well, if we were in it just for the glory we would have been manlonderners wouldn't we?


Dude we're five points off third, the competition is intense this year, but giving up now is doing nobody any favours. Keep the faith, we'll buy well in Jan and push on, if we don't buy well or they flop, then panic, and I'll be joining you.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> , *we'll buy well in Jan *



That bit did make me smile, I hope you're right


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 12, 2012)

http://cadfael.tv/image/src/1355257750059.gif


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 12, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> http://cadfael.tv/image/src/1355257750059.gif


 
Blocked at work as "Pornography"


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2012)

Daniel said:


> I said it a couple seasons ago to a mate that were turning into a Liverpool, a club with loads of history and good memories of championship teams, now not even in champions league.
> 
> I think this year we will fully complete that transition and not make top 4.
> 
> Ah well, if we were in it just for the glory we would have been manlonderners wouldn't we?


it's time for this generation of gooners to learn what some of the older of us went through in the 70s - and from 80-85.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Walcott to LFC soon?


 
Probably as likely as a Carroll hat-trick.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> Probably as likely as a Carroll hat-trick.



Got a quid on that


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Got a quid on that


 
What odds did you get for that and is that for this season only?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> What odds did you get for that and is that for this season only?



 

I am about £20 down on that clowns hat-trick scoring ability


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 12, 2012)

I reckon you'd get better odds on a Chamcack hat-trick.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Dude we're five points off third, the competition is intense this year, but giving up now is doing nobody any favours. Keep the faith, we'll buy well in Jan and push on, if we don't buy well or they flop, then panic, and I'll be joining you.


We bought well in the summer, imagine how fucked we'd be without Carzola?

Giroud and Podolski I think will punch on on the latter half of the season and come to the fore next season as I think it takes some time to adjust to the EPL.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it's time for this generation of gooners to learn what some of the older of us went through in the 70s - and from 80-85.


Amen.

Fret not newbies, we've been througha lot worse, keep the faith or fuck off.


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> where did I say a weakened team had been fielded?


 
You didn't, I was referring to the fact that even if you believe it to be a 'worthless cup', the team Wenger played means he didn't.


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Amen.
> 
> Fret not newbies, we've been througha lot worse, keep the faith or fuck off.


 
Not being an Arsenal fan, my opinion may not be based on much, apart from a couple of live games, the TV, and Fever Pitch.

You may have been shite in the past, but have you ever been as 'tame'? I associate the Gooners with players who'd leave the pitch knowing they couldn't have given one more ounce of effort. You looked desperately short of 'characters' last night, Wilshere stood out as being one of the few who actually gave a fuck and he's just a kid, I'd forgot Podolski was playing until he got the hook. You need another Adams/Bould type, who'll grab some of these players by the throat if they don't pull their weight IMO, someone who'll scare 'em into a performance!


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> Not being an Arsenal fan, my opinion may not be based on much, apart from a couple of live games, the TV, and Fever Pitch.
> 
> You may have been shite in the past, but have you ever been as 'tame'? I associate the Gooners with players who'd leave the pitch knowing they couldn't have given one more ounce of effort. You looked desperately short of 'characters' last night, Wilshere stood out as being one of the few who actually gave a fuck and he's just a kid, I'd forgot Podolski was playing until he got the hook. You need another Adams/Bould type, who'll grab some of these players by the throat if they don't pull their weight IMO, someone who'll scare 'em into a performance!


 
Carzola had a blinding game, as did Tommy (even if they missed their penalties) Metsacker was excellent too. Rosisky was blinding when he came on, Gibbs had a good game. Podolski is coming back from an injury (and IMO shouldnt have played), Sagna was his usual self, always good. We were all over you from 60mins,it's our worrying lack of composuer in the final pass and infront of goal which is the worrying thing not a lack of effort from the players last night, we're missing point blank chances. This needs to be addressed, how I havent a clue.

Anyhow, well done. Maybe you'll win the thing on penalties all the way through? That would be something.


----------



## g force (Dec 12, 2012)

Arseblog, as per usual, has some interesting thoughts on it and as a total outsider I tend to agree that the inability to clear out the dead wood of that squad has really affected the ability to bolster in key areas. And for that you have to blame the club's 'management', not necessarily Wenger, who approve high wages for massively average players - Chamakh, Bendtner, Denilson etc.

Clubs who might want to buy them simply cannot match their current wages.


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Carzola had a blinding game, as did Tommy (even if they missed their penalties) Metsacker was excellent too. Rosisky was blinding when he came on, Gibbs had a good game. Podolski is coming back from an injury (and IMO shouldnt have played), Sagna was his usual self, always good. We were all over you from 60mins,it's our worrying lack of composuer in the final pass and infront of goal which is the worrying thing not a lack of effort from the players last night, we're missing point blank chances. This needs to be addressed, how I havent a clue.
> 
> Anyhow, well done. Maybe you'll win the thing on penalties all the way through? That would be something.


 
Sorry, but I didn't see it the way you did, I suppose this is really dependant on what you consider as constituting 'a performance'.
Our bunch of cloggers [and that's what we are, apart from Wells and Jones who do have a bit of quality on the ball]  were first to every disputed ball.There's no doubt you have the quality, but I saw little evidence of any of them busting a gonad to get into the box from midfield, or get in behind us, you just played in front of our two banks of four for most of the game. I thought this 'they don't like it up 'em'/ 'southern softies' type stuff was probably nonsense, but after last night, I'm not so sure. We played Torquay last weekend and they played with more 'fire in their bellies' than the mighty Gooners last night. You're desperately lacking leaders and battlers IMO. Strange as it may seem, that wasn't even our first choice team, 4 of our first choice players are out through injury, including 2 centre backs. There's no doubt we have terrific attitude/spirit, but whether that'll get us to Wembley is doubtful, I suppose if we get L666s or 'Boro we've got a chance, saying that, I thought we didn't have a chance last night.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> Sorry, but I didn't see it the way you did, I suppose this is really dependant on what you consider as constituting 'a performance'.
> Our bunch of cloggers [and that's what we are, apart from Wells and Jones who do have a bit of quality on the ball]  were first to every disputed ball.There's no doubt you have the quality, but I saw little evidence of any of them busting a gonad to get into the box from midfield, or get in behind us, you just played in front of our two banks of four for most of the game. I thought this 'they don't like it up 'em'/ 'southern softies' type stuff was probably nonsense, but after last night, I'm not so sure. We played Torquay last weekend and they played with more 'fire in their bellies' than the mighty Gooners last night. You're desperately lacking leaders and battlers IMO. Strange as it may seem, that wasn't even our first choice team, 4 of our first choice players are out through injury, including 2 centre backs. There's no doubt we have terrific attitude/spirit, but whether that'll get us to Wembley is doubtful, I suppose if we get L666s or 'Boro we've got a chance, saying that, I thought we didn't have a chance last night.



You were first to every ball in the first forty mins, but after that it was all us, you defended very well and we couldn't break you down until you knackered yourself out.  You were playing for free kicks in our area and set plays, not saying that's wrong but to suggest you played us off the park (which I believe you are) is a patent lie. I agree that we don't have any leaders, this is very true.

We had an off day, all teams have one, although i do believe we are having too many at the moment.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

g force said:


> Arseblog, as per usual, has some interesting thoughts on it and as a total outsider I tend to agree that the inability to clear out the dead wood of that squad has really affected the ability to bolster in key areas. And for that you have to blame the club's 'management', not necessarily Wenger, who approve high wages for massively average players - Chamakh, Bendtner, Denilson etc.
> 
> Clubs who might want to buy them simply cannot match their current wages.


This is a BIG problem that needs to be addressed, we are carrying too much dead weight.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> http://cadfael.tv/image/src/1355257750059.gif


Fuck me that was one miss! Unbelievable, he does this a lot.....


----------



## Corax (Dec 12, 2012)

The truth is that Wenger's really quite sweet on AVB isn't he?

He can see that the Portugeezer's having a tough time down the road, and feels for him.  He's trying to ease the pressure on him, and the pain.  It's really quite noble.  Bravo Arsene.


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> You were first to every ball in the first forty mins, but after that it was all us, you defended very well and we couldn't break you down until you knackered yourself out. You were playing for free kicks in our area and set plays, not saying that's wrong but to suggest you played us off the park (which I believe you are) is a patent lie. I agree that we don't have any leaders, this is very true.
> 
> We had an off day, all teams have one, although i do believe we are having too many at the moment.


 
No, we certainly didn't play you off the park, nowhere near. I just expected more from the likes of Podolski, Gervinho, Ramsay etc. For all your possession, I think it was about 70%-30% in your favour, you didn't really threaten our goal that much, a few shots from outside the box, but few clear cut chances. I thought you'd rip us to bits in the second half, we were hanging on in the last 15 mins, but apart from that it was a lot more comfortable than I expected it to be. Obviously I only usually get to see Arsenal on the TV, but if I was a fan, I'd be a bit worried, you looked like a collection of talented individuals that didn't really work as a team for some reason, it's a bit baffling. Perhaps Arsene will find the cheque book over xmas and everything will come together with a couple of judicious signings?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 12, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> No, we certainly didn't play you off the park, nowhere near. I just expected more from the likes of Podolski, Gervinho, Ramsay etc. For all your possession, I think it was about 70%-30% in your favour, you didn't really threaten our goal that much, a few shots from outside the box, but few clear cut chances. I thought you'd rip us to bits in the second half, we were hanging on in the last 15 mins, but apart from that it was a lot more comfortable than I expected it to be. Obviously I only usually get to see Arsenal on the TV, but if I was a fan, I'd be a bit worried, *you looked like a collection of talented individuals that didn't really work as a team for some reason*, it's a bit baffling. Perhaps Arsene will find the cheque book over xmas and everything will come together with a couple of judicious signings?


I agree with all of that. The highighted version is what I said a number of posts ago and it's spot on.

But I do think AW can turn this around.

Great match btw, well done and I do hope you reach the final. Wish we had a bit of the steel you lot have got, and can we have your goalie? (awesome player)


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 12, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> I agree with all of that. The highighted version is what I said a number of posts ago and it's spot on.
> 
> But I do think AW can turn this around.
> 
> Great match btw, well done and I do hope you reach the final. Wish we had a bit of the steel you lot have got, and *can we have your goalie? (awesome player)*


 
It's funny how players 'in form' can appear like a different player to the one when they are out of form. We shipped him out on loan to Northampton last season he was that bad. He conceded about half a dozen from long range and teams had obviously picked up on it. He came back from loan looking far more confident and settled, he's a bit of a vampire though [doesn't like crosses] but the Gooners didn't test him from the wings that much, you scored from one that he didn't come for. Where was Walcott? Rested or injured?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> ...Where was Walcott? Rested or injured?


packing his bags for manchester


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Just watched the game on TV. Arsenal were shockingly bad.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20692709
Oh well one good to come out of Tue nights game.


----------



## Brubricker (Dec 13, 2012)

Comment from the Bradford captain...



> "I think Torquay gave us a tougher game. It was like a role reversal against them. Torquay defended well against us and we defended really well against Arsenal. The lads were unbelievable."


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/12/torquay-arsenal-bradford-captain-jones


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 13, 2012)

We've had a shit old time of it lately but I know things will improve and I still think Wenger is the man to do it.  We need to ship some deadwood - sort out Walcott and bring in a couple of players in Jan. When Moyes' Everton yo yo-ed they didn't sack him and look at them now. A new manager is too easy a solution. Also Pep is not the answer to this problem.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 13, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> It's funny how players 'in form' can appear like a different player to the one when they are out of form. We shipped him out on loan to Northampton last season he was that bad. He conceded about half a dozen from long range and teams had obviously picked up on it. He came back from loan looking far more confident and settled, he's a bit of a vampire though [doesn't like crosses] but the Gooners didn't test him from the wings that much, you scored from one that he didn't come for. Where was Walcott? Rested or injured?


Walcott is injured.

I know what you mean about player transformations. Same thing happened to Song (he was shockingly bad), got boo'd off at Fulham, went to Charlton on loan and then came back a better player and is now with Barca! You woudnt have expected that a few years ago.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...engers-problems-at-the-Emirates-run-deep.html
Hope its not true about Bould and Wenger.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> We need to ship some deadwood - .


How long have we been saying this though ?,problem is that too many of our deadwood are on lucrative contracts and are not prepared to take a wage cut to move elsewhere,look how many players we've got out on loan atm.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2012)

Boxing day tube strikes, cheers TFL, CHEERS!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2012)

Santi comes a week early,nice hat trick


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2012)

Was nice to see Walcott play in the middle, good performance, his goal was taken very nicely.

I did like Walcott and wengers exchange when he was subbed, hopefully he will sign his contract.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 18, 2012)

Great result. Great goal by Walcott. But, again, we don't do that to teams like Man U or Chelsea.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure if everyone is signed up so thought I'd post Wengers email.



> Dear Arsenal supporter,
> 
> The target on Monday night was to win and we beat Reading in a convincing way.
> 
> ...


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 19, 2012)

Things are not quite as bad as certain sections of the media would have you belive especially modulated against this season in the EPL. Our worst start under Wenger but yet we are within striking distance from third. 

Ok, so the internet is awash with stories that we are about to sign this chap. Plays central defence and midfield. Zambian, 23.



According to the player himself, he's flying into London to talk terms and possibly sign this week.

He does look like the type of player we are missing and yeah, never heard of him before either.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2012)

Video makes him look like a nice strong player.

Where did you read that he said his flying to London?

E2a: just found a couple stories, his name is awesome btw, hopefully he will become stopzilla.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 19, 2012)

Who had heard of Patrick Viera though?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 19, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Who had heard of Patrick Viera though?


Yes, any arsehole can spend 24 million on a stone cold ready made quality player, real managment is to do with spotting potential and paying next to nothing for it. AWs quite good at that.

Should be a very interesting January trasfer window.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2012)

Despite all the criticism aimed at our defending this season we've got the 4th best defence record in the PL league atm behind Citeh,Chelsea and Stoke.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Despite all the criticism aimed at our defence this season we've got the 4th best defence record in the PL league atm behind Citeh,Chelsea and Stoke.


 
What is that stat based on?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2012)

Daniel said:


> What is that stat based on?


 We've  conceded 18 league goals so far this season,Citeh 15,Chelsea 17 and Stoke 13...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah ok.

Stat thrown out the other day was that Chezzers has the highest save percentage in the prem.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2012)

I also heard that you have the reddest kit?


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I also heard that you have the reddest kit?


 And the whitest sleeves and the most Gallic of managers....


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 19, 2012)

!!OMG!!

http://www.givemefootball.com/premi...eCzFMVWnqRqXHqjMrlGn6cZ1gmIEloNe09A-_QCP8#_=_


**Note to self...Dont believe everything you read on the interweb when bladdered........


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2012)

Fucking Munich, Malaga would have been best as could have had a week in the sun.

Munich will be a nice day out anyway.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20798711
Sounds as if we wont be splashing the cash in January


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20798711
> Sounds as if we wont be splashing the cash in January


 
Trouble is, we're now seen as the "desperate" club. So any negotiations we enter to, clubs and agents see lots of $ signs. We do need an all out striker though. It's not a need but a necessity. 

We're not as shit as we're being made out to be, but we need to give ourselves a cushion. Being neck and neck with 4-5 other teams is a dangerous game to play. It means we could miss out on champs league football by goal difference, if it came to that.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2012)

Up to 3rd place...for a few hours at least, I'm feeling dizzy


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20830822
Oh well.....


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 23, 2012)

So, this is a "football" topic then?

Not at all intending to convey or elicit disapproval (more just confusion, really), but I'm beginning to assume that the forum I just joined is primarily British? That or I'm just really out of touch with my country's version of "football" and its corresponding terminology.

(edit-)
I suppose the "UK Politics" topic at the top of the forums page should have been something of a giveaway.  Profundity of my ignorance acknowledged.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 23, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20830822
> Oh well.....


 
Was never gona happen anyway tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Great game (for a neutral) today  

4-4 finish?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 29, 2012)

Not even.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Blimey, winning 7-3 

Poor NUFC scoring 3 away to MUFC then 3 away to AFC in a week. End up losing both and getting -5 goal difference to boot. 

Ten goals in this game and a shed load in the PL today


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Great game (for a neutral) today
> 
> 4-4 finish?


 7-3....what a mad bonkers insane game


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Brilliant display.

Everyone played well, Walcott was obviously great and giroud made a super sub!

Bit unfair on Newcastle as they played so well all game, but didn't have enough to see out the last moments in the same fashion.

Great result, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

How high is this as a one day PL goal tally?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> How high is this as a one day PL goal tally?



35 goals. 
Highest scoring single day this season


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> How high is this as a one day PL goal tally?



Sounds pretty high, but didn't hear no comments about how high it is as far as records are concerned.

Edit: Ah so it is highest, good stuff, does that mean that once again arsenal made history? (or at least contributed )


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

I also read that the noise in the half empty stadium reached near murmur pitch at the end


----------



## Brubricker (Dec 29, 2012)

Remember at 3-3 in the 70th minute when Pardew was yelling, "No more goals!" Silly man.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

05th February 2011 had 41 goals in a day. 
Not sure if that had the same number of matches?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Newcastle got a PL first today too. First time ever that a side has scored 3+ goals in successive Premier League matches and lost them both. 

(((NUFC)))


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are the high scoring days
https://mobile.twitter.com/OptaJoe/status/285114252858114049/photos


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Newcastle got a PL first today too. First time ever that a side has scored 3+ goals in successive Premier League matches and lost them both.
> 
> (((NUFC)))


 Aston Villa in Nov 1994 according to the Beeb.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Aston Villa in Nov 1994 according to the Beeb.



Odd. I got that from optasports who are usually on the money.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 30, 2012)

Wenger was having trouble with the sleeping bag today I see.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 30, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Wenger was having trouble with the sleeping bag today I see.


That was  as fuck,Feo's 3rd goal was a bit special.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2012)

mattie said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## mattie (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah.  Now I get it.

Taggart is getting ever more cantankerous.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 4, 2013)

So, rumors I've seen so far

In:

Yann M’Vila
Arda Turan

Out:

Johan Djourou
Sebastian Squillaci
Arshavin?


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2013)

You forgot Chamakh.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 4, 2013)

tommers said:


> You forgot Chamakh.


 
Easily done - Boom boom!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 4, 2013)

tommers said:


> You forgot Chamakh.


 
Your club didn't. They've just signed him on loan 

Djourou off to Hannover. Also on loan.


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Your club didn't. They've just signed him on loan .


 
I know, that's why I... oh never mind.


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2013)

tommers said:


> You forgot Chamakh.


And Holtby.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2013)

tommers said:


> You forgot Chamakh.


Wish we could.....


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> So, rumors I've seen so far
> 
> In:
> 
> ...


 Diaby comming back from injury and Theo signing a new contract will be like  new signings in January


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 4, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Diaby comming back from injury and Theo signing a new contract will be like new signings in January


 
Diaby and Rosicky are like new signings every window. Shame they always sign up as short term loans


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2013)

Chamakh is going to be on fire at WH, I guarantee it.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2013)

Benedikt Howedes and Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa being touted as potential signings now.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought this might be  Arsenal's year to win something


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

Great comeback from Arsenal


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

spoke too soon


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 6, 2013)

2-2,cracking goal from Gibbs,shame we could'nt hang on


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 7, 2013)

Was watching this with Swansea fans in the pub here in SA-land. They all agreed that Arsenal's 2 goals were excellent, couldn't argue -- Swansea were definitely wobbling in that period.

But both _their_ goals were beauts too -- and Arsenal's defence can be wobbly!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2013)

Is this gona be the worst 20 days of our season?

I know we didn't actually play that bad since we had 10 men, but more thinking about the mental side leading through the physical side that will catching up.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 14, 2013)

Sending off killed the game as a contest,did well to keep the score ar 2-0,Chelsea away next week....gulp.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 14, 2013)

I thought it was a fairly good start. As soon as the sending off happened though, I gave up on watching. Just turned the volume up on the tellehbox and started cooking a roast!!


----------



## aylee (Jan 14, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Aston Villa in Nov 1994 according to the Beeb.


 
Not so.  We lost 4-3 away to Wimbledon but then beat Spurs 4-3 at White Hart Lane.

http://www.rsssf.com/tablese/eng95.html if anyone cares!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2013)

Deserved that,all over them like a rash,great goal to cap a fantastic performance by Wiltshire.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 17, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Deserved that,all over them like a rash,great goal to cap a fantastic performance by Wiltshire.


 
Was again watching this in the pub in SA-land. Can't say the outcome was undeserved at all, because Arsenal dominated. The MotM award for Wilshere was fully justified, great goal.

I would expect _fairminded_ Arsenal fans though to accept as well though, that Swansea's well organised defence was very tough to break down, and that Swansea gave them a pretty tough match.

Ultimately Swansea didn't do enough though, sniffs at goal chances for the visitors were few and far between. Most Swans fans at work today accepted that they couldn't complain about the result, but neither were they unhappy about Swansea's overall performance. Particularly Vorm's!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 18, 2013)

Walcott finally signs.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21078962


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Good game this


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Good game this


Yeah brilliant


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Plenty more goals in this from either side


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Plenty more shots skied over the bar in this from either side


 
Fixed it for you, given the contributions of Torres and Giroud thus far.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2013)

This is very hard to watch for a gooner, same obvious problems are there,cant retain possesion and looking clueless going forward,Sanga's had an absolute mare in the first half.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 20, 2013)

If Arsenal can get an early goal I could still see you lot getting something out of this.


----------



## mattie (Jan 20, 2013)

More great Ivanovic defending of crosses - fuck the ball, take out the man.

Seriously, how does he keep getting away with it?

Just as I'm about to click 'post reply', Walcott scores one.


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2013)

Deareg said:


> If Arsenal can get an early goal I could still see you lot getting something out of this.


 
Well there it is, great pass.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 20, 2013)

Now there's a game.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Game on here I think


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Pitch inspection at spurs,just as well it's a local derby for most united supporters


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn shame we didn't get going until the 2nd half


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Pitch inspection at spurs,just as well it's a local derby for most united supporters



They only come to watch Spurs


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Damn shame we didn't get going until the 2nd half


Need to change the manager


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 21, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Need to change the manager


That needs to be assessed at the end of a season not in the middle of one, plus the only manager that would do has gone to Germany.

This wasn't such a bad performance as people are saying. Two individual errors cost us the game. The fact that we won the second half (also against Man C with ten men) is encouraging but also shows that the team are unable to self organise which is a little worrying. Its plainly obvious that they need the half time talk to give them a handle on how to play against any given teams set-up, by which time when we've already wasted half a game.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 21, 2013)

The manager isn't the problem. The problem is the lack of trophies and glory. The funds that Wenger needed were not available, no matter how much the board bang on about it. 

Wenger doesn't need millions and millions to build a team, we know that already. Trouble is, every other team is now buying in talent at a ridiculous rate. How can you compete with that? 

If anything is wrong then it is the longer serving players being complacent. They don't expect to win anything so why should they bust a nut?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I wouldnt get rid of AW until he wants to go. I believe that he is a man of integrity and if he felt he couldn't go no further then he would step down for the good of the club.

You are right it is a mental thing, and has been for many years and maybe the arrival of a class player might be the lift we need.

Giroud is adapting to the game and needs time, so bringing in somebody like Zaha, who can hit the gound running would be my strategy to raise our present mood and game.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 23, 2013)

What a game so far!!


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

Bad day at the office that.  Hope Potts is alright.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Bad day at the office that. Hope Potts is alright.


 Hope the guy is ok,looked nasty,we needed that result and performance.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

The BFS selection was weird to say the least but not sure anybody could have withstood that first 12 mins in the 2nd half.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 24, 2013)

Just been looking over the stats from last night.

Arsenal shots: 23
On target: 17

I don't think I've seen it that high for years!!!


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 24, 2013)

Well that didn`t go according to plan ........ Well done Gunners we were totally outclassed but at least we got to jump up and down before you , have to say there were a lot of empty seats guys and little atmosphere even when you were all over us , what gets you up and singing nowadays ? Do you still want Diame ?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 25, 2013)

hammerntongues said:


> Well that didn`t go according to plan ........ Well done Gunners we were totally outclassed but at least we got to jump up and down before you , have to say there were a lot of empty seats guys and little atmosphere even when you were all over us , what gets you up and singing nowadays ? Do you still want Diame ?


 
Beating West Ham is hardley going to raise the rafters at the Grove, no matter the score and (quite classy) spanking, yawn....

It would have been full to capacity if we were playing the spuds/ManC/U CFC (est, etc, etc) sorry to say BFS just isnt a box office draw.

Yes, we'll have Diame (give him up you cads!)...Thought it was funny that the biggest cheer he got when he came on was from the Arsenal crowd...how I lol'd!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 25, 2013)

Plus it was a rescheduled game. That could account for some empty seats.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 25, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Beating West Ham is hardley going to raise the rafters at the Grove, no matter the score and (quite classy) spanking, yawn....
> 
> It would have been full to capacity if we were playing the spuds/ManC/U CFC (est, etc, etc) sorry to say BFS just isnt a box office draw.
> 
> Yes, we'll have Diame (give him up you cads!)...Thought it was funny that the biggest cheer he got when he came on was from the Arsenal crowd...how I lol'd!


 
So the crowd just turn up for the big games , I suppose that`s OK  .

I wouldn`t blame Diame if he left for you guys  , I think you would be getting a very good player , probably more suited to WHU than The Arse I would have thought .  £3.5M is cheap for a player of his quality .


----------



## Daniel (Jan 25, 2013)

I was sat in upper tier corner clock end near the away fans, my god sometimes I hate the emirates so much.

There would have been more noise in a morgue at times.

It's so hit and miss whether or not you sit next to someone who actually wants to cheer let alone stand up!

Was a good result though, hopefully it'll inspire a good run.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 26, 2013)

Tough game but top win


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 26, 2013)

Fair play to The Seagulls,gave us a bit of a fright,I'll die a happy man if I never see Santos in an Arsenal shirt ever again.


----------



## starfish (Jan 26, 2013)

Jammy bastards.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 26, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Fair play to The Seagulls,gave us a bit of a fright,I'll die a happy man if I never see Santos in an Arsenal shirt ever again.


 
He's a shocker.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2013)

Difficult to know who's most disappointed with the draw - Liverpool for losing a 2 goal lead or us for dropping 2 points at home by giving away two stupid comedy goals,Gibbs out injured for 3 weeks plus the rest....still we got Santos to cover for him....


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2013)

wenger out


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2013)

So, Monreal in at the last minute. I'd still feel better if Gibbs was his backup for the next few weeks. Plus he's cup tied. So Santos playing against Bayern Munich is a real possibility


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Difficult to know who's most disappointed with the draw - Liverpool for losing a 2 goal lead or us for dropping 2 points at home by giving away two stupid comedy goals,Gibbs out injured for 3 weeks plus the rest....still we got Santos to cover for him....


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21291222
3 weeks turns into 2 months.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2013)

Hope we can rely on Nacho in those crunch games and his passing is crisp.....I'll get me coat


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 9, 2013)

Great game today. Was bricking it when Jenkinson was carded but we held on well.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 9, 2013)

A good backs to the wall job


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 9, 2013)

phew - those last 5 mins nearly killed me


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 16, 2013)

FFS Gervino


----------



## big eejit (Feb 16, 2013)

Blimey, not a good year for prem teams in the cups this year.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2013)

Still got the much coveted 4th place trophy to play for ,Gervinho =Chamakh + Bentner mark 2


----------



## Dandred (Feb 16, 2013)

Great game


----------



## Corax (Feb 18, 2013)

Just heard Wenger's conference on the radio.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, so tonight I have NO expectations what so ever. I can't anymore 

It would, however, be very nice if we could hold them to a draw and then nick a cheeky away goal next week. But then a certain part of me thinks the team might actually go out tonight and go for the jugular. 

That's the problem with a team that's so inconsistent though. You never know if the defense is going to make a silly mistake, the strikers can actually score, or if they're all going to be on fire a demolish the opposition. Martinez and Schweinsteiger in midfield don't fill me full of confidence for the latter though


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 19, 2013)

Lets fucking have it tonight boys - I hope the crowd gets behind the team cause then we might just have half a chance of doing something.

Boo boys can fuck off. At least until the game is over anyway....


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 19, 2013)

I wonder who Wenger will put up front?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, Arsene


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2013)

Fucking awful first half,Munich giving us a lesson in pressing and defending,don't think we had a shot on target.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 19, 2013)

Walcott up front on his own, midfield 40 yards away at all times. Ridiculous tactics.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuckin hell 1-2,our German scores against the er Germans


----------



## Corax (Feb 19, 2013)

I fully expect our season to collapse, and you to somehow jammily and undeservedly overtake us.  Because you're cunts like that.

So I'm going to take this opportunity, especially after Wenger's roflcopter press conference, to say - *HA!!!  *


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 19, 2013)

there was an article on F365 the other day about Wenger's problem is that he's tolerant of mediocrity. After Arsenal, players like Sagna, Ramsey, Sczeceny will drop down the football world pretty damn quick.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh well at least the CL won't interfere with trying to qualify for it this season,I like B.Munich a damn good well organized team.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 19, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Oh well at least the CL won't interfere with trying to qualify for it this season,I like B.Munich a damn good well organized team.


 
But what's the POINT? 38 games of up and down football, challenging for the top a distant memory, scraping into the CL, scraping through the group, and then bombing out to the first decent team you meet in the knock out stages. Where is the progress?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 19, 2013)

As Danny baker said : I used to think that Jedwood were the most embarrassing act in Europe


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2013)

deadringer said:


> But what's the POINT? 38 games of up and down football, challenging for the top a distant memory, scraping into the CL, scraping through the group, and then bombing out to the first decent team you meet in the knock out stages. Where is the progress?


Oh I know,its like fucking Groundhog day every season


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 20, 2013)

It just goes to show that you cannot compete at this level without significant investment. And without significant investment you will never have more players than you need in a match. And with not having more players than you need then there is no competition for the first team players. With no competition for the first team players then the first team players don't bust a nut for their place in the squad.

We have some good players, but it's been shown far too many times this season that we lack the ability to feed the attacking players. And Walcott last night looked painfully isolated. And even then, Walcott is still not a goal machine. We need a proven striker who can make something out of nothing.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2013)

Selling our best players and not replacing like with like was always going to catch up with us eventually, the game against the Spuds at the swamp in two weeks time is beginning to take on huge significance,lose that and Thursday evening footie could be a reality.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2013)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/early-doors/third-way-essential-arsenal-revival-085737848.html
Good article


----------



## poului (Feb 20, 2013)

God, the knives have really come out for him in the last few days, haven't they?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2013)

A nervy win,not good for the bp...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 24, 2013)

What a shite game that was today.


----------



## aylee (Feb 24, 2013)

Daniel said:


> What a shite game that was today.


 
I was there and disagree .... both teams were slightly nervy but there were plenty of chances for both sides and the Emirates crowd actually got behind its team for once .... of course, the early goal probably helped with that.  Unfortunately Wilshere and later Ramsey were given too much time and space to dictate the course of play in midfield, and it was a moment of brilliance from Wilshere that finally broke our defence.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-we-re-able-to-spend-money-now
*"If we find tomorrow a player of top, top, top quality, we will take him."*
It'll soon be the four tops,3rd place within reach which is remarkable considering the up and down season we're having.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh they've changed the arsenal website, usually go on the app version but the website one looks good.

Cool.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ast-consortium-within-the-next-few-weeks.html

Hmm. The Woolwich to be wrested from the swinging Kroenkies and given oodles of cash? All made up, one hopes.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ast-consortium-within-the-next-few-weeks.html
> 
> Hmm. The Woolwich to be wrested from the swinging Kroenkies and given oodles of cash? All made up, one hopes.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...-stake-arsenal-takeover?mobile-redirect=false
Silent Stan doesn't want to sell ,...watch this space....predictions for today???? Would give my left testicle for 3 points but would'nt be too dissappointed with a draw,our record at the swamp over the last few season is'nt great,hope we don't get off to our customery slow start.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 3, 2013)

tidy


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 3, 2013)

oh dear

remember about 6 months ago after a couple of clean sheets when people were saying how the introduction of Steve Bould had created this wonderful unbeatable defence...knee jerk pricks


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

_"He's just a shit Theo Walcott!"_

Hmm.  You *sure *about that?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 3, 2013)

Shit defending and no service to the striker. Other than that, we played well. Typical us at the moment.


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2013)

The last 20 scared the fuck out of me.  Fantastic match, a proper derby.  

I hope we end up third but you lot relegate the Chavs into 5th.  You may be the scum, but at least you didn't just _buy_ your Champions League spot.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 3, 2013)

football is always better when both teams are a bit shit, give me a north london derby over el classico anyday


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 3, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...-stake-arsenal-takeover?mobile-redirect=false
> Silent Stan doesn't want to sell ,...watch this space....


 
Even if he does, a few minutes on Arsenal Mania would be enough to frighten off the Qataris. The talk there is of whether Europa places are a feasible target - and whether it might be more sensible to aim for eighth and focus on the league.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2013)

Corax said:


> The last 20 scared the fuck out of me. Fantastic match, a proper derby.
> 
> I hope we end up third but you lot relegate the Chavs into 5th. You may be the scum, but at least you didn't just _buy_ your Champions League spot.


 Would fucking laugh if AVB quaifies for the CL and Chelsea dont....anyway two mad minutes from our defence cost us


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> oh dear
> 
> remember about 6 months ago after a couple of clean sheets when people were saying how the introduction of Steve Bould had created this wonderful unbeatable defence...knee jerk pricks


And yet for all our shitey defending only Citeh and Chelsea have conceded fewer goals than us so far this season in the League


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 3, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> And yet for all our shitey defending only Citeh and Chelsea have conceded fewer goals than us so far this season in the League


 
True, if you take away silly mistakes as the reason then we would have probably not have conceded as many as we have.

I thought we held possession today really well. Something that we've struggled with, well, whenever I've managed to watch matches. Again, silly mistakes and a lack of confidence. They've really held us back this season.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 3, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Even if he does, a few minutes on Arsenal Mania would be enough to frighten off the Qataris.


 Since when do owners or prospective buyers give a fuck what the supporters think?


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2013)

Morning gooners! Lovely day today ain't it!


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Since when do owners or prospective buyers give a fuck what the supporters think?


Amen to that.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 4, 2013)

I've turned. I do want them to get rid of him - he's out of ideas, and there's only so many miracles and turd polishing one man can do. This is a bit like seeing the decline of Rommel (and his lack of CL trophy is Montgomery (Colin  ) esque)

I do actually feel sorry for AW...He's got the worst squad he's ever had - players using it as they greatest stepping stone/academy for the Hollywood transfer that will come with "4 years training at the Wenger school of excellence" on their CV - the board, of which, must shoulder some of the blame - but no one cares on (or seemingly off) the pitch.

The Qatari thing upsets me - the next generation of kids will never know what it felt like to see the greatest manager to ever walk the planet (only a Barca-esque reign at BM by Pep could create similar competition for the role) play the perfect type of football and get results on the pitch (and on the transfer market) that will be spoke about in hallowed terms in years to come.

The NLD is still the best game in the Premier League by a country mile though, yesterday was awesome, though the last 30 mins could have been done without!

COYS.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 4, 2013)

Corax said:


> Morning gooners! Lovely day today ain't it!


For you yes....

Well done, you can finally say that you are the better side in North London, there's no denying that. Pray you can keep Bale.

On the game yesterday. We were well in the game up until the two goals were conceded, the same lack of conversion when we are on top is the story of the season. And the same story wrote itself out when we rue-booted in the break and won the second half. We've lost the killer instinct that the Stratford Hotspurs have, (admittedly in one individual) and need to find a strategy, either internally (Afobe/Chucks/Eisfeld must be given run outs) or buy in quality and get the winning mentality back.

 With 200 million in reserve I think it's time that the money generated by the move to Asburton Grove starts getting spent to make us competitive, as was promised.

About the 1:5 billion bid, regardless of the validity of the report (which I doubt) we are not in a financial crisis, it's on the football pitch were we are lacking and we have the cash to buy big, this is a managerial decision and its one that's failing and needs to be re-thought.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 4, 2013)

I did smirk at the AW "Top 2" remark a few weeks back, I assumed he was talking about the NLD and not the PL


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> were we are lacking and we have the cash to buy big, this is a managerial decision and its one that's failing and needs to be re-thought.


 
For all these years it's been a vanity project  - to top the unbeatables season - to win the CL without spending. I think now the time has come to draw a line over the 'project' and accept that to be even an also-ran in the modern era is a remarkable achievement.

I think a new manager should be found for the next Arsenal era.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> For all these years it's been a vanity project - to top the unbeatables season - to win the CL without spending. I think now the time has come to draw a line over the 'project' and accept that to be even an also-ran in the modern era is a remarkable achievement.
> 
> I think a new manager should be found for the next Arsenal era.


Benitez is free from the summer


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 4, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> The Qatari thing upsets me - the next generation of kids will never know what it felt like to see the greatest manager to ever walk the planet (only a Barca-esque reign at BM by Pep could create similar competition for the role) play the perfect type of football and get results on the pitch (and on the transfer market) that will be spoke about in hallowed terms in years to come.


 
I don't think it will happen. But then again, who the fuck knows in this day and age. Football clubs becoming play thing ego boosts for cunts with too much money. 

However, there was a good article about the "decline" of Wengers influence posted on these here boards. It partly attributed the low transfer fee = amazing player decline to the way the world works now. 15 years ago, social media and media in general was very limited to domestic matters. Now, any player gets a bit of a rave review and everyone knows about them.  Then the clubs with the big spending power pay over the odds for said player because they can.

It also highlighted that, like it or not, the transfer market has changed. You only have to look at how many "agents" there are now in football. They're like fucking ambulance chasers. 

And like I said a few posts back, you need to spend money to win trophies now. It's a sad fact that isn't going away any time soon. Even with the new financial regs coming into the game, too much is at stake for too many connected people for it to ever go back to being "normal". 

AW always did well because he always had good players prepared to take a bit of responsibility and go for the jugular. Now we're just seen as a feeder club and if we don't get CL football next season then it's going to be incredibly hard to attract talent to play for us, no matter how much money we have.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 4, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> For all these years it's been a vanity project  - to top the unbeatables season - to win the CL without spending. I think now the time has come to draw a line over the 'project' and accept that to be even an also-ran in the modern era is a remarkable achievement.
> 
> I think a new manager should be found for the next Arsenal era.


And what are CFC/ManC/U if not vanity projects for minted foreigners? At least our "vanity project" was a sporting (and in my opinion) noble one. However, it's taking us too long to figure out that its not working I it's present form.

That's not to say we chuck our academy down the pan and not look for that exceptional kid playing in the streets of Africa, it just needs supplementing with stone cold class (Hazard/Mata/Suarez). Two or three of that ilk will transform us. We have the money, can spend without getting into trouble with the FIFA or domestic fair play rules soon to come in.

It has to be done.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> It has to be done.


 
Without any shadow of a doubt. Wouldn't surprise me if Wilshere threatens to fuck off unless we actually strengthen the squad.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> At least our "vanity project" was a sporting (and in my opinion) noble one.


 
Without a doubt.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 4, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> And yet for all our shitey defending only Citeh and Chelsea have conceded fewer goals than us so far this season in the League


 
christ knows how, stats are stats I guess, though twas woeful, dreadful defending


----------



## Daniel (Mar 4, 2013)

Is it a good thing that I drank so much Heineken that I can't actually remember the game other then the goals?

Sort of disappointed, was buzzing all day for it


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> For you yes....
> 
> Well done, you can finally say that you are the better side in North London, there's no denying that. Pray you can keep Bale.
> 
> On the game yesterday. We were well in the game up until the two goals were conceded


I have to agree with that bit. The first half hourish was tense, you lot making better use of possession. To be honest, given the number of top-drawer last stand tackles we needed, exocet impressions by Lloris, and the way the goals came from breakaways, I'd previously have been inclined to think that we were 'lucky' yesterday.

Thing is though, that we keep on being lucky in the same way again and again. Which leads me to thinking it may not be just luck.

It's certainly not all about Bale either. Verts was MoM yesterday, and Lloris is proving himself to be a worldie. The team are clicking nicely, and clearly enjoying themselves. Turns out the Portugese fella's not such an idiot after all, despite _using post-it notes_! Something all fans in NL can join together in is laughing at AVB's vengeance on Chelsea.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> And what are CFC/ManC/U if not vanity projects for minted foreigners? At least our "vanity project" was a sporting (and in my opinion) noble one.


Yep.

You may be the scum, but at least you're a proper football club.  Same goes for Man U tbh.

I hate you all, because that's the rules innit - but Man City and Chelsea arouse nothing but _disdain_.  They're an embarrassment, a nasty _stain_ on English football.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 4, 2013)

We need to start a AVB for England bandwagon,who knows might work in our favour again like last season


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> We need to start a AVB for England bandwagon,who knows might work in our favour again like last season


Fuck off.


----------



## r0bb0 (Mar 5, 2013)

Takeover rumour's going around...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ast-consortium-within-the-next-few-weeks.html


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 5, 2013)

r0bb0 said:


> Takeover rumour's going around...
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ast-consortium-within-the-next-few-weeks.html


Qatar and the UAE never do business together, I really dont see this as a viable story.

However, as we are NOT in financial difficulty (unlike CFC/ManC/Liverpool when taken over) you would need a stupid bid to make the owner think at least.

1.5 billion is a stupid bid.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 5, 2013)

Only English club left in the CL


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21753720
3 weeks eh?....where have we heard that before ?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 13, 2013)

Barcelona looked good last night,be just our luck to get them in the next round....


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Barcelona looked good last night,be just our luck to get them in the next round....


 
With Fabianski in goal tonight, I doubt that will even happen


----------



## g force (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck to Arsenal - frankly I think you'll need it against this Munich side even if they're missing some key players.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 13, 2013)

Think you'll lose badly tonight.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Think you'll lose badly tonight.


 
This is the game that's going to change our season because it's such a vital psychological boost if we win.

According to the media


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 13, 2013)

4 - 2 to Arsenal, we go through on away goals (5-5).


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> 4 - 2 to Arsenal, we go through on away goals (5-5).


 
Fabianski to get the winning goal. 35 yard volley into the top left hand corner.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 13, 2013)

Whats up with your goalies, you havent had a sane one since big Dave?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2013)

Bayern form since last defeat: W-W-W-W-D-D-W-W-D-W-W-D-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-L

Arsenal form since last defeat: L


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 13, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Whats up with your goalies, you havent had a sane one since big Dave?


 Can't believe we didn't put a bid in for Lloris


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 13, 2013)

1-0


----------



## starfish (Mar 13, 2013)

This is going to be an interesting five or so minutes.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 13, 2013)

0-2 OMfuckingG!!!!


----------



## Maltin (Mar 13, 2013)

That offside decision earlier looked pretty dodgy. If it weren't for that Arsenal could be on the verge of going through.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 13, 2013)

Fuck it, that was magnificent from us,more than I'd dare hope,just like last year fantastic second leg performance,ballsed up the 1st one,Jenks and Fabby outstanding.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 13, 2013)

Unlucky, away goals rule just sucks.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2013)

Although we lost, I don't really mind due to the fact everyone gave us no chance yet we managed to create a chance, and except a few players, the team played well against one of the best teams in Europe this season.

Bayern seemed flat though, which worked for us as the bayern team looked like they came here knowing they were going through so seemed to relaxed at times.

It woulda been pretty amazing if we had done it though


----------



## chieftain (Mar 14, 2013)

Unlucky, good performance and something to build on...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Unlucky, good performance and something to build on...


 
...in the battle for Europa league place


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2013)

A good performance but only when our backs were against a wall against a cocky team who thought they had won it already. Would we have been so good if we hadn't of scored early on and Bayern went full throttle? That's the question.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 14, 2013)

Cracks papered over, fans happy for a few games now........


----------



## Daniel (Mar 16, 2013)

Good result today, hopefully the results go our way tomorrow.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 28, 2013)

Diaby out for another 9 months 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21969326


----------



## Daniel (Mar 28, 2013)

Christ


----------



## Corax (Mar 28, 2013)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Barcelona looked good last night,be just our luck to get them in the next round....



Just hit 'unread threads' and was momentarily confused...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 14, 2013)

Bit quiet in here ,left it late yesterday by all accounts,will have played 2 more games by the time the Tiny Totts next play a league game against Chelsea next Sunday,our rivals for 3rd/4th place taking points off each other.....nice.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 15, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Bit quiet in here


 
We've been winning. Nothing for us to facepalm or moan about


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 15, 2013)

bloody jammy late win that, but who cares? 3 points is 3 points


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2013)

Everton's commitment in that game was outstanding


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2013)

Not a great result for either team tbh,Giroud missed a hatfull


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 17, 2013)

In the past we would have collapsed under such an obviously physical approach from the opponent. Not only did we cope we also hardly gave them a sniff of our goal, and with better composure with the final ball we should have scored a bundle. 

So overall (in terms of the progression of this team) very satisfying performance if not result (although I would have taken that before the game)


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2013)

Qualifying for the CL  going to go right to the wire in my opinion. All 3 contenders are just as likely to finish 3rd as they are to finish 5th,still think  we'll scrape into it.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 21, 2013)

Chelsea to make it despite all the madness as usual, Spurs to mess up, as usual, and Arsenal to make it on the last day, cue delirious fans proclaiming Wenger to be the Messiah for delivering a 16th year of CL football. As usual.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 22, 2013)

Yet another scrappy, tough and hard-fought win on Saturday. I find that reassuring, tbh. the Fabregas era pretty boys would have lost


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2013)

Would give my right testicle to see Lewandowski lead the line for us next season,gave a strikers masterclass tonight


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there an echo in here?



Zapp Brannigan nearly an hour ago said:


> Lewandowski has just given a masterclass; a near perfect centre-forward's display against Real Madrid no less. My right knacker traded in a heartbeat for someone of that quality and style to lead the Spurs line...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Is there an echo in here?


My right knacker is bigger and better than yours though


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 24, 2013)

Says you.  Instead of pants I use a wheel barrow.


----------



## JimW (Apr 24, 2013)

It's this sort of testicular inflation that has seriously unbalanced the transfer market (and the way some players run)


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2013)

JimW said:


> It's this sort of testicular inflation that has seriously unbalanced the transfer market (and the way some players run)


Sorry but that's a load of balls.....


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm incredibly dubious about Lewandowski being at Arsenal next season. It would cost us most of our transfer budget.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 25, 2013)

Arsene Wenger Goes Undercover Scouting Dressed As A Woman


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I'm incredibly dubious about Lewandowski being at Arsenal next season. It would cost us most of our transfer budget.


So am I and last night he bumped up his price a fair bit.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 26, 2013)

So Man U and RVP will get the guard of honour. This is the right thing to do and the Arsenal way. As for the RVP haters - blame the board who sold him. Well done United, not a vintage team but a winning team nonetheless. I suspect I shall not be the majority view on Sunday though...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 26, 2013)

As soon as I saw the reports about the fans "anger" I face palmed hard.

Of course we need to do it. Sour grapes and a shitty attitude otherwise.

E2a:

Who do we think will be playing down the middle for the MU match? I'd like to see Podolski given a chance personally.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 26, 2013)

me too - I really hope he plays him there.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 26, 2013)

Sadly I think we'll be seeing Gervinho there though


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 26, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

He's on par with Giroud as far as missed or wasted chances go.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 26, 2013)

RVP went to United for the very same reason as Sol Campbell joined us from the Spuds,to win things,would'nt have left us 10 years ago I bet


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 27, 2013)

Sadly that's spot on.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> RVP went to United for the very same as Sol Campbell joined us from the Spuds,to win things,would'nt have left us 10 years ago I bet


At least you got some bloody cash for him though.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 27, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> RVP went to United for the very same as Sol Campbell joined us from the Spuds,to win things,would'nt have left us 10 years ago I bet


 
Yeah but 10 years ago we had Henry


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2013)

We started well but they stepped from late in the first half and had the best chances,needed to get a 2nd while we were on top,match kinda petered out in the end,point gained or 2 dropped?  Sagna though


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2013)

Fuck.  Was kinda counting on Man U winning that.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2013)

Thought Podolski was particularly poor up front - lately been complaining that he wanted to play in the middle,got his chance today and did fuck all.


----------



## Streathamite (May 7, 2013)

great first 90 seconds on Saturday! All downhill after that sadly


----------



## TitanSound (May 7, 2013)

At this point of the season, I'm glad of the three points.

Wigan and Newcastle will be tough though. They're literally fighting to stay in the Premiership.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2013)

Would have been a good weekend for us only for Chelsea's and Spuds late winners


----------



## TitanSound (May 8, 2013)

Well, best result for us tonight is a draw.


----------



## iROBOT (May 8, 2013)

*Hello kitty! Arsenal agree £170m kit deal with Puma.. the biggest in English football*
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/arsenal-agree-puma-kit-deal-1874661#ixzz2ShwHed19

Awesome deal, what with the Emerates ground naming deal and this WE ARE NOW OFICIALLY ROLLING IN IT!! (and not a single share sold to buy players, you might notice). Not bad for "a club in decline"

So, lets fucking spend some of this wonga in the summer (FFS!)


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Well, best result for us tonight is a draw.


Chelsea win or a draw,Spuds win would be a bad result for us.....


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2013)

Okay, that'll do,win our 2 remaining games and we'll finish at least 4th or maybe even 3rd depending on Chelsea's results.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Okay, that'll do,win our 2 remaining games and


Can you _not_ please?

I said please and I'm asking politely.

Thanks.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2013)

Bye bye Gareth, hasta la vista


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can you _not_ please?
> 
> I said please and I'm asking politely.
> 
> Thanks.


  Would rather you lot qualify for the CL along with us at the expense of  the Kings Road mob tbh


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Would rather you lot qualify for the CL along with us at the expense of the Kings Road mob tbh


Heresy though this is, so would I.  At least you're a proper football club rather than a billionaire's plaything.

Not going to happen though unfortunately.  They're 94% to get top four now.

Remember where they came last season?  Cunts.


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Bye bye Gareth, hasta la vista


Straight swap deal for Ronaldo apparently.  Heard it from a very reputable ITK on twitter.


----------



## poului (May 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> Remember where they came last season? Cunts.



Cunts with a terrific sense of humour, I think you'll find.


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Would rather you lot qualify for the CL along with us at the expense of the Kings Road mob tbh


 
Who are the "Kings Road mob"?


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Who are the "Kings Road mob"?


 Melchester Rovers of course.....


----------



## Corax (May 8, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Who are the "Kings Road mob"?


Notorious gang, responsible for shootings in the area.  Their trademark is to take out work experience lads with a high-powered air rifle.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> a proper football club


 
From South London. They're as bad as MK Dons, really.


----------



## poului (May 8, 2013)

Apparently, we're an "improper" club.


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> Apparently, we're an "improper" club.


From inseption, you were less about football and always more about money.....


poului said:


> Cunts with a terrific sense of humour, I think you'll find.


Yes, I hear you have a large contingent who's speciality is Yiddish humour....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/23/chelsea-yossi-benayoun-abuse-fans


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> RVP went to United for the very same reason as Sol Campbell joined us from the Spuds,to win things,would'nt have left us 10 years ago I bet


And the Spuds (rightfully) dispise him for it and we (or at least some of us) will dispise that cunt for life.

Wonder if Man U, when he signed, told the "little boy inside him" that one of the reasons he moved to Manchester will no longer be there in a year??

Crafty.....


----------



## poului (May 9, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Yes, I hear you have a large contingent who's speciality is Yiddish humour....
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/23/chelsea-yossi-benayoun-abuse-fans


 
No anti-semitic chanting from Arsenal fans, of course!


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> No anti-semitic chanting from Arsenal fans, of course!


Nope, haven't heard any "Yid" chanting from us for years at home.  You certainly hear the "Yid army" chant from the Strafords, but hay they can do what they want.....


----------



## poului (May 9, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> Nope, haven't heard any "Yid" chanting from us for years at home. You certainly hear the "Yid army" chant from the Strafords, but hay they can do what they want.....


 
And away from home?

Edit - I can't believe you have the nerve to try denying it, to be honest.


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> And away from home?
> 
> Edit - I can't believe you have the nerve to try denying it, to be honest.


I don't go to away games (sadley) so can't say for certain, but I've not heard of any Police action or banning of supporters in this respect. 

Unlike your (not so) good selves. I mean seriously, being racist is bad enough but against your own player??? You fucking cunts are astounding.


----------



## Streathamite (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> Apparently, we're an "improper" club.


nope, just a soulless, plastic one


----------



## poului (May 9, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> I don't go to away games (sadley) so can't say for certain, but I've not heard of any Police action or banning of supporters in this respect.
> 
> Unlike your (not so) good selves. I mean seriously, being racist is bad enough but against your own player??? You fucking cunts are astounding.


 
Leaving aside labelling him as "our own player", I'll assume you can take an educated guess as to what the abusive word was as it's one plenty of your fans chant all the time. And if you're going to start tallying up on the casual racism counts, then you might want to mention the last time someone on Chelsea's playing roster called a Spurs fan a "scum Yid" on their Twitter account.

http://www.theweek.co.uk/football/premier-league/48144/yid-remark-gets-emmanuel-frimpong-fa-conduct-charge


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> Leaving aside labelling him as "our own player", I'll assume you can take an educated guess as to what the abusive word was as it's one plenty of your fans chant all the time. And if you're going to start tallying up on the casual racism counts, then you might want to mention the last time someone on Chelsea's playing roster called a Spurs fan a "scum Yid" on their Twitter account.
> 
> http://www.theweek.co.uk/football/p...mark-gets-emmanuel-frimpong-fa-conduct-charge


  Ooooh.. that's a sure fire winning argument. Casual racists at Arsenal vs. racists at Chelsea.. erm.. let me think. Who could there be?


----------



## poului (May 9, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Ooooh.. that's a sure fire winning argument. Casual racists at Arsenal vs. racists at Chelsea.. erm.. let me think. Who could there be?


 
It's not an argument. It's simply making a mockery at iROBOT's measly attempts to suggest that there's some tangibly inherent goodness to Arsenal over the inherently racist Chelsea. Particularly if you use an instance of the y-word being chanted as your prime example.

edit - btw only complete wankers use the headslap smiley. The rolleyes isn't much better either.


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> It's not an argument. It's simply making a mockery at iROBOT's measly attempts to suggest that there's some tangibly inherent goodness to Arsenal over the inherently racist Chelsea. Particularly if you use an instance of the y-word being chanted as your prime example.
> 
> edit - btw only complete wankers use the headslap smiley. The rolleyes isn't much better either.


 
  Ooooh.. that's another sure fire winning argument. We're both wankers then. A circle jerk if you prefer. And you'll agree it's piss poor mockery on your part


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> It's not an argument. It's simply making a mockery at iROBOT's measly attempts to suggest that there's some tangibly inherent goodness to Arsenal over the inherently racist Chelsea. Particularly if you use an instance of the y-word being chanted as your prime example.
> 
> edit - btw only complete wankers use the headslap smiley. The rolleyes isn't much better either.


 
Which ever way you look at it, all clubs have a small amount of cunts in their midst. 

Most supporters of most clubs are decent people. I'd rather not see the thread turn into a pointless argument about whos fans are more racist than the others.

And starting to insult people's choice of smiley makes it seem that your starting to get personal over something incredibly silly.


----------



## poului (May 9, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> And starting to insult people's choice of smiley makes it seem that your starting to get personal over something incredibly silly.



It's personal with that fucking smiley. 

To be fair, the only time I've seen it used well was when someone just posted "Trres".


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> It's personal with that fucking smiley.


 
Well, I think that's down to personal preference really. Doesn't mean that the poster who used it is a wanker. They're only a wanker in your eyes. *winky face smiley*


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> It's personal with that fucking smiley.
> 
> To be fair, the only time I've seen it used well was when someone just posted "Trres".


 
  So it's OK to use when abusing your own player but not you? Bit like the Chelsea crowd and Benayun then?


----------



## poului (May 9, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> So it's OK to use when abusing your own player but not you? Bit like the Chelsea crowd and Benayun then?


 
Abuse!

pulhckett

Titnsnd

pului

Someone report me before I get out of control. I'm even abusing myself!


----------



## TitanSound (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> Someone report me before I get out of control. I'm even abusing myself!


 
You'll go blind you know.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> Abuse!
> 
> pulhckett
> 
> ...


i think we all knew about your self-abuse some time ago


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> Abuse!
> 
> pulhckett
> 
> ...


 
Tsser


----------



## chieftain (May 9, 2013)

iROBOT said:


> I don't go to away games (sadley) so can't say for certain, but I've not heard of any Police action or banning of supporters in this respect.
> 
> Unlike your (not so) good selves. I mean seriously, being racist is bad enough but against your own player??? You fucking cunts are astounding.


 
The Yid chants are there at White Hart lane when the ARSE visit but its not half as often or as loud as it used to be. Chelsea on the other hand are vile, Yid chants, hissing, Spurs are on the way to Belson etc etc... Wankers, Fact


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2013)

chieftain said:


> The Yid chants are there at White Hart lane when the ARSE visit but its not half as often or as loud as it used to be. Chelsea on the other hand are vile, Yid chants, hissing, Spurs are on the way to Belson etc etc... Wankers, Fact


Which leads to the fact that its not such a surprise at what they do to their own players who happen to be Jewish.

Thanks for the report too on the Arse away support, the club has done some serious work to get rid of this sort of thing over the years. That sort of chanting unacceptable, especially if you model yourself as an international club like we do nowadays. Apologies for the odd racist wanker (we all have 'em in the ranks)


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2013)

Over the years, Chelsea are certainly the club most consistently reported (fans, not necessarily media) as hissing for gas chamber lulz at WHL.


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

poului said:


> It's not an argument. It's simply making a mockery at iROBOT's measly attempts to suggest that there's some tangibly inherent goodness to Arsenal over the inherently racist Chelsea. Particularly if you use an instance of the y-word being chanted as your prime example.
> 
> edit - btw only complete wankers use the headslap smiley. The rolleyes isn't much better either.


 


> Chelsea Football Club had the most supporters arrested for racist or indecent chanting during the 2011/12 season, according to Home Office statistics.
> The annual football related arrests and banning orders report for the 2011/12 campaign showed that Chelsea fans were five of the 23 football supporters in England and Wales arrested for racial or indecent chanting.


 
More racists and easier to catch


----------



## poului (May 10, 2013)

Five twats, "easier to catch".

Them Milwall fans do know how to slip under the radar, to be fair!


----------



## Streathamite (May 10, 2013)

chieftain said:


> The Yid chants are there at White Hart lane when the ARSE visit but its not half as often or as loud as it used to be. Chelsea on the other hand are vile, Yid chants, hissing, Spurs are on the way to Belson etc etc... Wankers, Fact


blimey, I'm impressed, given how diehard spurs you are!
My two penn'orth. 
The ONLY ground, in 40 years of going to games (I started young) where anyone's tried to recruit me for the BNP/NF or peddle their literature...is Stamford Bridge.


----------



## TitanSound (May 10, 2013)

The only ground I've been assaulted in was.....Old Trafford. As a Juniour Gunner nonetheless. Mixed in with the Man U equivalent, one of the parents literally grabbed me by the scruff of the neck and started shouting in my face. All because I had the audacity to celebrate a goal. I was 15 at the time but his poor lad looked about 5 or 6


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2013)

You were probably 6'4" at that age


----------



## Streathamite (May 10, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> You were probably 6'4" at that age


----------



## TitanSound (May 10, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> You were probably 6'4" at that age


 
Not far off. But skinny though


----------



## Gingerman (May 11, 2013)

Ah well 3rd place probably gone now after Chelsea's win today.


----------



## Gingerman (May 12, 2013)

Looks like CL qualification is going down to the last match next weekend then,squeeky fucking bum time


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2013)

Here we go. It's a must win


----------



## r0bb0 (May 14, 2013)

YES It's in!


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 14, 2013)

heh.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## r0bb0 (May 14, 2013)

oh


----------



## r0bb0 (May 14, 2013)

bollox


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 14, 2013)

That was a very unfair free kick, as well. Ho ho.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 14, 2013)

Mike Dean's having a weird game.  For 35 minutes he had an Arsenal shirt on, even putting a few interceptions and passes in, before quite abruptly changing sides.  Not even subtle about it.

COME ON WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2013)

*COYL!!!*


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 14, 2013)

Nuts


----------



## r0bb0 (May 14, 2013)

*YES!!!*


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2013)

Get in


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 14, 2013)

COME ON NEWCASTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## twentythreedom (May 14, 2013)

Lol @ corax


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2013)

Stewards' enquiry!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2013)

Bloody hell,thought I strayed into the Spud thread for a moment,shame to see Wigan relegated though,rather Stoke or Sunderland.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2013)

Good result for AFC but sad to see Wigan go down


----------



## Streathamite (May 15, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Bloody hell,thought I strayed into the Spud thread for a moment,shame to see Wigan relegated though,rather Stoke or Sunderland.


same here. Delighted with such an emphatic win, but I wish it hadn't been wigan.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2013)

I don't get this admiration for Wigan.  They were bankrolled out of the lower leagues by an absolute loudmouth capitalist opinionated twunt  who ships in workers to break strikes http://www.workersliberty.org/node/7291.  They have about 12 fans and have been in the bottom 3 for most of the past 8 seasons.

Fuck them.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2013)

Roberto's a honey though.  I'd happily take him home to meet my folks.

As long as they didn't mention it to Andre of course.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Roberto's a honey though.  I'd happily take him home to meet my folks.
> 
> As long as they didn't mention it to Andre of course.



Yeah. What a great manager.  Never got Wigan above 15th.

The new Brian Clough.


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah. What a great manager. Never got Wigan above 15th.
> 
> The new Brian Clough.


Plays attractive footie though, and wears a suit damn well.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2013)

Corax said:


> Plays attractive footie though, and wears a suit damn well.



Yeah. I do quite like him but I don't get all the fawning.  They've been relegated.


----------



## Streathamite (May 17, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah. I do quite like him but I don't get all the fawning. They've been relegated.


for me, it's because they play better, classier football than Stoke, or Sunderland


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> for me, it's because they play better, classier football than Stoke, or Sunderland


 
Define "better".


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

Can't see Cheslea/Arsenal going to a play off as we have already booked a post season tour in the States. We have beaten you twice this season so that should be itin anycase.


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

tommers said:


> Define "better".


 
One of the games that I look forward to during the season on Super Sunday is that feast of total football that is Stoke v Sunderland


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> One of the games that I look forward to during the season on Super Sunday is that feast of total football that is Stoke v Sunderland


 
At least they are still on Super Sunday next season.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2013)

when i start the arsenal 2013-14 thread at the start of the closed season i want to see a better team performance. other teams' threads have exceeded ours in length for the third year runnning. if we don't get to 3,000 posts over the next twelve months there will be some changes in our personnel.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> when i start the arsenal 2013-14 thread at the start of the closed season i want to see a better team performance. other teams' threads have exceeded ours in length for the third year runnning. if we don't get to 3,000 posts over the next twelve months there will be some changes in our personnel.


You wish.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You wish.


Don't you get uppity  you can sit on the bench for all of 2014-15 if you keep that attitude


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't you get uppity  you can sit on the bench for all of 2014-15 if you keep that attitude


We'll mock from the lofty heights of the Liverpool thread. Sadly that's probably the only way for us to mock you


----------



## Daniel (May 19, 2013)

Quality over quantity.

Looking forward to today, hopefully we will wrap it up nicely, Chelsea get fucked and we get third while Spurs fail again to make Europe's elite.

Then maybe next season we can actually try and improve from this season and achieve something more then bragging rights over our North London neighbours.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2013)

4th place trophy in the cabinet again


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2013)

Wankers.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> Wankers.


----------



## vogonity (May 19, 2013)

Daniel said:


> ...maybe next season we can actually try and improve from this season and achieve something more then bragging rights over our North London neighbours.


 
Well, we have a launch pad now: let's see if we can compete next season without this "slow start" nonsense.


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> Define "better".


nicer to watch, and not so dull, defensive and attritional


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> We'll mock from the lofty heights of the Liverpool thread. Sadly that's probably the only way for us to mock you


yep.


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

Ta ta spurs, Europey league again


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2013)

https://mobile.twitter.com/Lord_Sugar/status/336156538693627904
Ha ha ha You're fired Lord Shithead !


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

Corax said:


> Wankers.


((((Corax)))))


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/Lord_Sugar/status/336156538693627904
> Ha ha ha You're fired Lord Shithead !



The live celebrations only made Sunday more satisfying didn't it haha


----------



## chieftain (May 20, 2013)

Well done Gooners!


----------



## little_legs (May 20, 2013)

So Ashley Williams is going to Liverpool now?


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Well done Gooners!


*HARD LUCK SPUDS*


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Well done Gooners!


ooh feel the pain!
*BAD LUCK TOTTERINGHAM!*


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2013)

Well done Arsenal on coming 4th out of 20 and scraping flying into the Champions' League preliminary qualification playoff.  It's a remarkable achievement for a club of your size and with your proud history.

Your players are brave lions, one and all.  Magnificent.


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> Well done Arsenal on coming 4th out of 20 and scraping flying into the Champions' League preliminary qualification playoff. It's a remarkable achievement for a club of your size and with your proud history.
> 
> Your players are brave lions, one and all. Magnificent.


could I have some of those sour grapes of yours?


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> could I have some of those sour grapes of yours?



 rather you than spurs but some of the celebrating is a bit over the top.  The way Wenger was talking you'd think you'd actually won something.


----------



## Streathamite (May 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> rather you than spurs but some of the celebrating is a bit over the top. The way Wenger was talking you'd think you'd actually won something.


yes fair enough


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> rather you than spurs but some of the celebrating is a bit over the top. The way Wenger was talking you'd think you'd actually won something.


Celebrating more out of relief than anything else I imagine,Spuds ran us far too close again this season for my likeing.


----------



## nutnut (May 20, 2013)

Bring back the 'Suicide Squad'.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 20, 2013)

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Spursday.


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Celebrating more out of relief than anything else I imagine,Spuds ran us far too close again this season for my likeing.


St Tottingham's day came rather late this year eh?


----------



## Gingerman (May 21, 2013)

http://eaglesthatlooklikearsenewenger.tumblr.com.


----------



## SLK (May 21, 2013)

In the 8 years (and counting) that Arsenal have failed to win a trophy, 91 of the 92 professional football league clubs have changed their manager.






You work out the punchline.


----------



## Corax (May 21, 2013)

SLK said:


> In the 8 years (and counting) that Arsenal have failed to win a trophy, 91 of the 92 professional football league clubs have changed their manager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To get to the other side?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 22, 2013)

Still enjoying that "ghost" goal


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 22, 2013)

Season ticket renewed - roll on August


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 19, 2013)




----------

